# THP Public Land Challenge coming to MI



## vincke07

Jeff stated lower Michigan on his channel today. Should be an interesting series of videos.


----------



## Deskjockey1

I'm going to be selfish and say I would like to see them hunt the Manistee National Forest in Lake Co. area. I like the THP guys. I could definitely drink a beer or two with that crew. The THP and Hunt Urban videos are some of my favorites on YouTube, along with Jeff's constant releases and Jake's occasional updates.


----------



## hplayer13

Hillsdale Jackson and Washtenaw county guaranteed. Probably camp near Somerset or Waterloo


----------



## aacosta

hplayer13 said:


> Hillsdale Jackson and Washtenaw county guaranteed. Probably camp near Somerset or Waterloo


Possiblity of a big buck in the area, I hunt this region and have seen nice deer for sure. Hunting pressure can be crazy though


----------



## hplayer13

aacosta said:


> Possiblity of a big buck in the area, I hunt this region and have seen nice deer for sure. Hunting pressure can be crazy though


Yea but remember they’re seeking the hard to access places so kayak entrance on Lake Hudson, marshes in Waterloo/Pinckney, small tracts in between that Jeff talked about. Eberhart hunted Gregory for years although he won’t be hunting and couldn’t hunt hat area per the rules. They’ll find a way to get where 90% of guys don’t go in those areas


----------



## hplayer13

What’s going to be a bummer is having one of them shoot a giant and then these places get flooded with viewers after they leave


----------



## Trout King

Maple River SGA?


----------



## snortwheeze

hplayer13 said:


> What’s going to be a bummer is having one of them shoot a giant and then these places get flooded with viewers after they leave


From the videos I've watched I don't think give "exact" location. Not that I recall anyways. Sure they think the same and wouldn't want their spots over ran just like any of us.


----------



## thill

snortwheeze said:


> From the videos I've watched I don't think give "exact" location. Not that I recall anyways. Sure they think the same and wouldn't want their spots over ran just like any of us.


Also, as viewers know from last year, just because they camp at a certain location doesn't necessarily mean they also hunt there. Dan and Joe put some serious miles on to get their buck. I think I remember them driving 3 hours each way from their camp to their hunt location. They drove further from their camp to their hunting location then they did from their home in WI to MN.


----------



## snortwheeze

thill said:


> Also, as viewers know from last year, just because they camp at a certain location doesn't necessarily mean they also hunt there. Dan and Joe put some serious miles on to get their buck. I think I remember them driving 3 hours each way from their camp to their hunt location. They drove further from their camp to their hunting location then they did from their home in WI to MN.


To keep "their" spots a secret, they're not dumb. They cant continually do what they do if they went and told 1000s of people where they were exactly.


----------



## bowhunter426

Sounds like a challenge to ID where they are at. Bet some of us have hunted the spots. I for one won't be sharing where it is if it's one of my spots.


----------



## snortwheeze

thill said:


> Also, as viewers know from last year, just because they camp at a certain location doesn't necessarily mean they also hunt there. Dan and Joe put some serious miles on to get their buck. I think I remember them driving 3 hours each way from their camp to their hunt location. They drove further from their camp to their hunting location then they did from their home in WI to MN.


Die hards man ! Love it. My brother's do the same type of **** and usually do very well. No absolute mega giants YET but they will have a one very sooner then later. **** my one brother only hunting last 8 yrs or so and has 3 bucks on the wall, all state land and his bucks aren't slouches either . It pays to have some drive that others don't


----------



## thill

I agree. Tomorrow morning I head out on an 8 1/2 hour drive to scout for a public land giant of my own. I'll be looking for the original (and unfortunately, now famous) "Buck Nest". 

Kidding about actually looking for "their" spot, but I'll be in their neighborhood.


----------



## stickbow shooter

THP guys are happy if they shoot a 100 " 2.5 year old.


----------



## Trout King

stickbow shooter said:


> THP guys are happy if they shoot a 100 " 2.5 year old.


Me too.


----------



## Trout King

I should note that I have been happy with every deer I have ever squeezed the release or trigger on. Never been the "...the neighbor would have shot it" kind of guy either.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Trout King said:


> I should note that I have been happy with every deer I have ever squeezed the release or trigger on. Never been the "...the neighbor would have shot it" kind of guy either.


I hear ya,me too.


----------



## snortwheeze

stickbow shooter said:


> THP guys are happy if they shoot a 100 " 2.5 year old.


Correct and that's why I like them even more!


----------



## Radar420

thill said:


> Also, as viewers know from last year, just because they camp at a certain location doesn't necessarily mean they also hunt there. Dan and Joe put some serious miles on to get their buck. I think I remember them driving 3 hours each way from their camp to their hunt location. They drove further from their camp to their hunting location then they did from their home in WI to MN.


It'd be kinda cool if they could find some public land kind of centrally located in the state and then they could all go their separate ways to find the terrain they like. 

I don't watch enough of their videos but do you know if CWD or other regulations factor into whether they hunt an area or not?


----------



## stickbow shooter

snortwheeze said:


> Correct and that's why I like them even more!


Yep I can and do relate to how they hunt. Exactly same way as I've always hunted.


----------



## thill

Radar420 said:


> I don't watch enough of their videos but do you know if CWD or other regulations factor into whether they hunt an area or not?


I don't know for certain but would assume so.


----------



## Eyecon

I wonder if APR’s will factor into their decision?


----------



## stickbow shooter

Eyecon said:


> I wonder if APR’s will factor into their decision?


I wouldn't think so, where they are going doesn't have them.


----------



## JBooth

Yankee#1 said:


> One thing to remember - all they do is hunt and fish. It's their lives and 'work' for 24/7, and they put as much effort into it as most of us put into our regular careers. Most of us are in reality weekend warriors who also happen to take extra vacation during certain times of the year - but they take vacation when they don't want to hunt. That's a big difference in mentality and approach...
> 
> Personally, based on how they've handled past turkey and archery seasons, I suspect they split up into two teams and head to the SW and SE - that would allow one team to hit both Allegan & Barry and the other team to hit pre-selected spots in the thumb - if they're unsuccessful after 3-4 days, they could meet around the Lansing area to head into Jackson (etc.) for one last hurrah.


This actually isn’t true at all. They run and own a digital media company. They create digital content for anyone who hires them. They’ve started THP on the side as it is what they like to be doing. There is a reason you always hear them say “so and so is working.” It’s not just editing their hunting videos. They’ve created multiple revenue streams from one business.


----------



## mbrewer

bowhunter426 said:


> Sounds like a challenge to ID where they are at. Bet some of us have hunted the spots. I for one won't be sharing where it is if it's one of my spots.


If they're going to be successful here they're gonna have to target the deer, not the location. The best deer don't follow the same script hunters have been programmed to believe.


----------



## Dish7




----------



## thill




----------



## Yankee#1

JBooth said:


> This actually isn’t true at all. They run and own a digital media company. They create digital content for anyone who hires them. They’ve started THP on the side as it is what they like to be doing. There is a reason you always hear them say “so and so is working.” It’s not just editing their hunting videos. They’ve created multiple revenue streams from one business.


If you had kept going, 2 posts later I stated they edit videos for other people. Technically THP is the brand, run by The Woodsguys Media (which is owned by Aaron and Zach). However, at this point I'm not sure how much editing they're doing for other people - their list of sponsors is quite long, they must be making something off YouTube ads, and their videos have been picked up by multiple platforms. 

Watch the podcast they produced for more - this aired just after the 2019 Spring turkey season:


----------



## DirtySteve

Yankee#1 said:


> If you had kept going, 2 posts later I stated they edit videos for other people. Technically THP is the brand, run by The Woodsguys Media (which is owned by Aaron and Zach). However, at this point I'm not sure how much editing they're doing for other people - their list of sponsors is quite long, they must be making something off YouTube ads, and their videos have been picked up by multiple platforms.
> 
> Watch the podcast they produced for more - this aired just after the 2019 Spring turkey season:


YouTube demonetizes hunting shows from ad revenue. So they likely aren't making a dime off of youtube adds. They collect from sponsors that sponsor their show specifically but hunting sponsors dont pay like other ad dollars do.

Professional fisherman on the other hand make a killing on YouTube. They collect from ad revenue direct from YouTube.


----------



## thill

The fb rumor mill says Waterloo Rec area will be home base for the public land challenge. Purple money dishwasher.


----------



## thegospelisgood

thill said:


> The fb rumor mill says Waterloo Rec area will be home base for the public land challenge. Purple money dishwasher.


That would be my choice honestly.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

thill said:


> The fb rumor mill says Waterloo Rec area will be home base for the public land challenge. Purple money dishwasher.


If that’s the case, something tells me they’re going off the trophy data that says Jackson Co has the most CBM entires in the state. The only issue with that is last season Jackson Co became part of the CWD management zone and now hunters in that area can shoot 2 bucks of any size and use a regular firearm during muzzleloader season, along with increased antlerless permits. The people I know that hunt that area said it was more crowded than usual last year. I’m sure there’s still some big bucks around but it makes all that previous data kinda misleading. Obviously they don’t have to stay in Jackson co, I just thought that was an interesting variable.


----------



## d_rek

thill said:


> The fb rumor mill says Waterloo Rec area will be home base for the public land challenge. Purple money dishwasher.


John Eberhart dropped that morsel either intentionally or unintentionally on the latest Deer Hunter Podcast. It’s probably safe to say that none of them will be hunting there since it’s going to be overrun with locals soon enough.

Edit: Upon further reflection, should the host have edited out the location from the podcast? Seems to me maybe it was a bit of an oversight to let that slip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snortwheeze

I'm sent them a message and they are going to put me on the biggest buck in the nearest state land to me. Talk about a handicap for em :lol:


----------



## ArrowFlinger

Uncle Boopoo said:


> If that’s the case, something tells me they’re going off the trophy data that says Jackson Co has the most CBM entires in the state. The only issue with that is last season Jackson Co became part of the CWD management zone and now hunters in that area can shoot 2 bucks of any size and use a regular firearm during muzzleloader season, along with increased antlerless permits. The people I know that hunt that area said it was more crowded than usual last year. I’m sure there’s still some big bucks around but it makes all that previous data kinda misleading. Obviously they don’t have to stay in Jackson co, I just thought that was an interesting variable.


Doesn't matter if everyone can shoot 2 bucks this year. They are hunting the first week. You think the average public is going to put down 2 deer in a week? 

2 things to consider, they did pick probably the most pressured state land per square mile in the state. And, it doesn't mean they hunt there. Dan went 3 hours in MN. I would really like to see him go an hour toward me and see how he hunts it. 21 years ago, when I first moved here I would see deer every sit (in the woods, not fields) , They may have been out of range, but I saw them. Then the DRN mismanagement of 5 doe permits per day destroyed the local land. They should have just made the extra permits on private. That way the owner can manage how many deer were shot. That was also the perfect storm for destroying my WUP hunting area. Locals had 20 deer stacked like cord wood on the logging trail and were going in for more, followed by 2 sever winters then a spring flood. Oh and don't forget the wolves. When I saw more wolves than deer, it was time to find a new place. DNR did a good job removing deer from public land, that is why all the private land is good. Deer found the better habitat and lower pressure


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

ArrowFlinger said:


> Doesn't matter if everyone can shoot 2 bucks this year. They are hunting the first week. You think the average public is going to put down 2 deer in a week?


Notice I said “last season”. That means everyone in that area was allowed to shoot 2 bucks of any size all last season too! Not a big deal if your goal is a 1.5 year old buck this year, but I’m guessing that’s not what they’re after.


----------



## ArrowFlinger

I see. I read "last season Jackson Co became part of the CWD management zone and now hunters in that area can shoot 2 bucks of any size"

That the any size was new this year.

Still these guys get in where the big boys stay and dont want last years 1.5 year olds. each successive year will get harder and harder, bu this year they will be fine. I do expect them to possibly expand out. you may see them in pinkney, brighton, island, and proud lake rec areas. Plenty of wet areas for Dan to find a good spot.


----------



## cakebaker

Uncle Boopoo said:


> If that’s the case, something tells me they’re going off the trophy data that says Jackson Co has the most CBM entires in the state. The only issue with that is last season Jackson Co became part of the CWD management zone and now hunters in that area can shoot 2 bucks of any size and use a regular firearm during muzzleloader season, along with increased antlerless permits. The people I know that hunt that area said it was more crowded than usual last year. I’m sure there’s still some big bucks around but it makes all that previous data kinda misleading. Obviously they don’t have to stay in Jackson co, I just thought that was an interesting variable.


Going off trophy data? All these guys are good hunters they should be able to shoot big bucks on any property.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

cakebaker said:


> Going off trophy data? All these guys are good hunters they should be able to shoot big bucks on any property.


No matter how good of a hunter you are, you can’t make big bucks exist wherever you want (unless you’re Mitch Rompola). Part of being a good hunter is putting yourself in high percentage areas. I guarantee you, no matter what state they go to, they do their homework beforehand and figure out where the most big bucks are killed every year, and then focus their efforts in those areas. It’s just another example of stacking your odds and all the big buck killers do it. Probably the same reason that most of John Eberhart’s bucks were taken in the southern 1/3 of the state.

I’m not saying these guys couldn’t get it done in lower percentage areas, it would just take them a lot longer to do so. Time is of the essence when you’re in the business of filming hunts in multiple states.


----------



## cakebaker

Uncle Boopoo said:


> No matter how good of a hunter you are, you can’t make big bucks exist wherever you want (unless you’re Mitch Rompola). Part of being a good hunter is putting yourself in high percentage areas. I guarantee you, no matter what state they go to, they do their homework beforehand and figure out where the most big bucks are killed every year, and then focus their efforts in those areas. It’s just another example of stacking your odds and all the big buck killers do it. Probably the same reason that most of John Eberhart’s bucks were taken in the southern 1/3 of the state.
> 
> I’m not saying these guys couldn’t get it done in lower percentage areas, it would just take them a lot longer to do so. Time is of the essence when you’re in the business of filming hunts in multiple states.


10*4. I agree with your reply it's spot on.


----------



## whitetail&walleye

Has anyone else watched the latest episode? If not go watch it asap. These guys can adapt to just about any situation and get it done most of the time. Unreal

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySteve

whitetail&walleye said:


> Has anyone else watched the latest episode? If not go watch it asap. These guys can adapt to just about any situation and get it done most of the time. Unreal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I had heard of them but never paid much attention until this thread. It got me interested and I watched a couple episodes. Now I am hooked. I am 40 episodes into last season right now. Great show.


----------



## thill

whitetail&walleye said:


> Has anyone else watched the latest episode? If not go watch it asap. These guys can adapt to just about any situation and get it done most of the time. Unreal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


These guys are wise beyond their years! Their latest kill took more patience and planning than most well seasoned hunters are capable of. Well done Jake!


----------



## ArrowFlinger

DirtySteve said:


> I had heard of them but never paid much attention until this thread. It got me interested and I watched a couple episodes. Now I am hooked. I am 40 episodes into last season right now. Great show.


As soon as this thread started i watched the few episodes posted, then went and watched all of Deer tour '18, then turkey tour '19 just finished turkey tour '18. All caught up on Deer tour '19 except yesterdays episode. i love this this is actual hunting. They do have a high success rate (not 100% like those fake high fence shows), but they are good. I am amazed at how aggressively they stalk some of their game.


----------



## DirtySteve

ArrowFlinger said:


> As soon as this thread started i watched the few episodes posted, then went and watched all of Deer tour '18, then turkey tour '19 just finished turkey tour '18. All caught up on Deer tour '19 except yesterdays episode. i love this this is actual hunting. They do have a high success rate (not 100% like those fake high fence shows), but they are good. I am amazed at how aggressively they stalk some of their game.


I find myself looking at gillie suits now too!

Seems like a fun challenge to try a bowhunt stalk on state land in michigan.


----------



## U of M Fan

In the last episode, that buck looked so close to Jake!!!! What an intense hunt that had to been. My favorite show for sure.


----------



## ArrowFlinger

DirtySteve said:


> I find myself looking at gillie suits now too!
> 
> Seems like a fun challenge to try a bowhunt stalk on state land in michigan.


I bought a gillie this year, but that was before watching the show. Watching them is getting me all excited to use it.


----------



## stickbow shooter

DirtySteve said:


> I find myself looking at gillie suits now too!
> 
> Seems like a fun challenge to try a bowhunt stalk on state land in michigan.


I've been using one for the last couple years , works mint. Haven't been busted by sight yet.


----------



## U of M Fan

stickbow shooter said:


> I've been using one for the last couple years , works mint. Haven't been busted by sight yet.


Pictures of you wearing it or it never happened!!!


----------



## Botiz

I watched the latest episode last night. The moment that buck walked out of the canola, with only his antlers sticking above it and then stepped right out in front of Jake as he knelt at full draw. Wow! Intense is hardly the word for it and what incredible footage.


----------



## Tryin2

whitetail&walleye said:


> Has anyone else watched the latest episode? If not go watch it asap. These guys can adapt to just about any situation and get it done most of the time. Unreal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 was an amazing hunt for sure ..........I just hope that one day I can be half as good as them ...them boys definitely know what they are doing.....


----------



## stickbow shooter

U of M Fan said:


> Pictures of you wearing it or it never happened!!!


Lol ,I'll dig it out twomarro. Got to work on the hat part anyways.


----------



## MPOW

ArrowFlinger said:


> I bought a gillie this year, but that was before watching the show. Watching them is getting me all excited to use it.


bought me a redrock ghillie parka at joes army navy waterford for 39.99 2 days ago....what a deal can't wait.....illinois crossbow 8 point or better public been hunting it since 2001 (got an illinois lifetime grandfathered in $26 bones)....got some 180+ 'the campground buck JEPC'


----------



## ArrowFlinger

MPOW said:


> bought me a redrock ghillie parka at joes army navy waterford for 39.99 2 days ago....what a deal can't wait.....illinois crossbow 8 point or better public been hunting it since 2001 (got an illinois lifetime grandfathered in $26 bones)....got some 180+ 'the campground buck JEPC'


Do they have more or was that a one time special. I'll run over there tomorrow, if they have more


----------



## whitetail&walleye

Botiz said:


> I watched the latest episode last night. The moment that buck walked out of the canola, with only his antlers sticking above it and then stepped right out in front of Jake as he knelt at full draw. Wow! Intense is hardly the word for it and what incredible footage.


I keep going back to watch the 30 secs before and after the shot lol. Probably 5 times today hahaha

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail&walleye

MPOW said:


> bought me a redrock ghillie parka at joes army navy waterford for 39.99 2 days ago....what a deal can't wait.....illinois crossbow 8 point or better public been hunting it since 2001 (got an illinois lifetime grandfathered in $26 bones)....got some 180+ 'the campground buck JEPC'


Nice! Let's see those 180 plus pics

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tryin2

whitetail&walleye said:


> Nice! Let's see those 180 plus pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I could care less about the pics ...............


ArrowFlinger said:


> Do they have more or was that a one time special. I'll run over there tomorrow, if they have more


...........the answer to this question is more valuable than any pics ...lol
..


----------



## Sam22

thill said:


> The fb rumor mill says Waterloo Rec area will be home base for the public land challenge. Purple money dishwasher.


Purple money dishwasher? ELI5


----------



## Tryin2

Sam22 said:


> Purple money dishwasher? ELI5


Best I can determine is that it is some sort of code talk .....like elbow slap eyebrow rub and 2 forehead taps means steal 3rd base ........lol


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

I scared the crap out of a guy once when I was hiding on the edge of a marsh in my ghillie. He was trying to still hunt in the last 30 min of light  and about pooped himself when I stood up. Next time I’ll be sure to take my head cover off first. He said he thought I was a lion! :lol:


----------



## mbrewer

jr28schalm said:


> Yes, I lost my dad in month of October and hasn't been same since


Me too, and it offered me some perspective that up until then, I was missing.


----------



## sureshotscott

Sad news about Jeff's father.

So besides THP and HuntingBeast, who else is participating?


----------



## Snowlover 77

sureshotscott said:


> Sad news about Jeff's father.
> 
> So besides THP and HuntingBeast, who else is participating?


I believe the crew from Tethrd is in on the challenge as well


----------



## thill

sureshotscott said:


> Sad news about Jeff's father.
> 
> So besides THP and HuntingBeast, who else is participating?


John Eberhart, Mark Kenyon from meateater and guys from tethrd. 

I would really like to see some 1 on 1 interaction with John and Dan. Those two guys are both public land legends and have very different strategies.


----------



## jr28schalm

mbrewer said:


> Me too, and it offered me some perspective that up until then, I was missing.


I know what your saying.


----------



## sureshotscott

thill said:


> John Eberhart, Mark Kenyon from meateater and guys from tethrd.
> 
> I would really like to see some 1 on 1 interaction with John and Dan. Those two guys are both public land legends and have very different strategies.


According to this, W2H guys are out: https://www.thehuntingbeast.com/viewtopic.php?p=787924#p787924

John E was questionable because of surgery.


----------



## mbrewer

jr28schalm said:


> I know what your saying.


New philosophy, posts short and to the point.


----------



## thill

sureshotscott said:


> According to this, W2H guys are out: https://www.thehuntingbeast.com/viewtopic.php?p=787924#p787924
> 
> John E was questionable because of surgery.


John E made it to camp. The link doesn't work on my work computer, big brother blocks random sites. It's too bad Mark isn't making the trip, he seemed like a good fit.


----------



## jr28schalm

mbrewer said:


> New philosophy, posts short and to the point.


12 steps and 5 stages all in the same time frame. I learned to enjoy the petty shet in life again


----------



## Sewey

Just had a quick/short convo with the THP guys, seems they are getting bombarded with location requests. Really hope people leave them alone and don't have them leaving MI with a poor outlook on our fellow hunters. Here's what they posted below to their instagram story and the response I got.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Sewey said:


> Just had a quick/short convo with the THP guys, seems they are getting bombarded with location requests. Really hope people leave them alone and don't have them leaving MI with a poor outlook on our fellow hunters. Here's what they posted below to their instagram story and the response I got.
> 
> View attachment 437731


I wouldn't doubt if they keep doing these, they will not announce the state they are going to until after the hunt is over.


----------



## FREEPOP

I should tell everyone that they are at my neighbor's house


----------



## Sewey

stickbow shooter said:


> I wouldn't doubt if they keep doing these, they will not announce the state they are going to until after the hunt is over.


That's a good idea and probably what will end up happening as you said. If people want the same quality of content to be published they need to allow them to do their thing and hunt just like everyone else. I guess fame has it's consequences lol


----------



## stickbow shooter

FREEPOP said:


> I should tell everyone that they are at my neighbor's house


That's a hell of a idea lol.


----------



## JBooth

based on what we see on state land around here I wouldn't put it past people trying to show up and ruin it. Luckily they can spread way out. They shouldn't have announced the location until the video was out.


----------



## bowhunter426

I could not fathom starting to hunt a location just because these guys decided to hunt there. I am sure their base camp location will get out. Hopefully some fanboys don't follow them around and ruin the hunt.


----------



## jr28schalm

stickbow shooter said:


> That's a hell of a idea lol.


Soon as you say the county. They will know your full of shet..lol


----------



## retired dundo

I hope they don’t have no graphics on there trucks.People 
would be going where ever they saw there trucks


----------



## bowhunter426

retired dundo said:


> I hope they don’t have no graphics on there trucks.People
> would be going where ever they saw there trucks


The THP guys dont but the Tethrd crew does


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

Well I hope they're being good sports and considering this a big challenge. IMO, getting a shooter buck on public land in MI will be their biggest challenge yet. The fanboys and hunting pressure just adds to the fun.


----------



## mustang72

I heard from my brother n laws, sisters, boyfriends bait supplier that they have been here off and on for a couple weeks now...


----------



## DirtySteve

I would think they would appreciate the interest and excitement. Its the only way you make money broadcasting a show on youtube. There are no season long contracts or multi year contracts. Your paycheck is based on sponsorship and your popularity on a monthly basis. I am pretty sure these guys are smart enough to understand that popularity is a great thing for them.


----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## U of M Fan

Just watched it. Ted was PUMPED!!!! Nice buck


----------



## jstfish48162

They will NOT kill a deer close to that on Michigan Public Land!!!


----------



## thill

jstfish48162 said:


> They will NOT kill a deer close to that on Michigan Public Land!!!


I agree with you...but I hope they prove us wrong!


----------



## buck snort

What area are they hunting?


----------



## d_rek

Patiently waiting updates... I have some insider scoop on where the tethrd crew was at today. Let’s just say it wasn’t Waterloo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trap Star

If i told you they were staying at my house would you believe me?


----------



## sureshotscott

buck snort said:


> What area are they hunting?


What kind of boogereater wants to screw up great free THP youtube content by publicizing the answer to this question?


----------



## d_rek

buck snort said:


> What area are they hunting?


Michigan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Firefighter

sureshotscott said:


> What kind of boogereater wants to screw up great free THP youtube content by publicizing the answer to this question?


Someone already did, which is why they moved it.


----------



## Chromelander

This is like watching the bassmasters on TV


----------



## Roman1

There is a lot of pressure on them to perform. Can’t wait to see whatever they do here in Michigan! 

Plus, I did hear that even though the video business doesn’t pay well Ted’s mustache is going to be publicly traded very soon.


----------



## PunyTrout

Anyone who posts THP's location here in Michigan should be banned from the site and shunned by their friends and family IMO.


----------



## sureshotscott

Firefighter said:


> Someone already did, which is why they moved it.


Unfortunately we can't unring that bell.


----------



## cakebaker

jstfish48162 said:


> They will NOT kill a deer close to that on Michigan Public Land!!!


It's not the land it's the hunter.


----------



## PunyTrout

PunyTrout said:


> *Anyone who posts THP's location here in Michigan should be banned from the site and shunned by their friends and family IMO.*



This is worth repeating.

Let the guys hunt unmolested and without interference.

How would you like it if everyone was posting _*your location*_ for your public land hunts?


----------



## Sewey

From what I saw on their IG story tonight, Dylan and Grant were with the Tethrd guys and got on some rubs. I'm not sure which guys they were with bc on the Tethrd IG story Ernest and a guy idk said all they got was wet lol. So no big buck sightings yet that they're reporting. Looking forward to the weather improving and seeing what they can find.


----------



## jstfish48162

cakebaker said:


> It's not the land it's the hunter.


I understand that. My comment was directed towards the quality of deer on public land in Michigan vs public land in Missouri. It’s not equal....doesn’t matter who is hunting the land.


----------



## DirtySteve

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Im with u, these guys dont stand a chance. Im guessing someone will shoot a pencil racked 2.5 year old


I think 3/4's of their crew a 2.5 yr old public land buck here would be their goal. To come here for a week having never even hunted the state before would be an impressive feat if one or two of them score. 

My guess is a couple of the guys would hold out for something bigger.


----------



## jstfish48162

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> pencil racked 2.5 year old


PURE MICHIGAN TROPHY


----------



## spikekilla

jstfish48162 said:


> Ok...so there are/were 10 or so bucks of that size and 3 are on someone’s wall.
> It’s just not an everyday thing like in Iowa or Illinois or Missouri. You don’t see people praying to get an archery tag in the mail from Michigan like some other states. I hope they all kill a Booner on the show....then I’ll eat my words (along with my tags probably)!!!
> On a side note.... I have hunted SLP Public Land for the past 18 seasons. I have seen some very nice bucks as well. Just not common enough to bank on it season after season.


I’m 100% sure there are 2 bucks that size where I’m heading Saturday. Just hoping these dudes don’t find the spot


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted

DirtySteve said:


> I think 3/4's of their crew a 2.5 yr old public land buck here would be their goal. To come here for a week having never even hunted the state before would be an impressive feat if one or two of them score.
> 
> My guess is a couple of the guys would hold out for something bigger.


Dont they have Eberhart with them? That guy could show them 50 spots.


----------



## d_rek

DirtySteve said:


> I think 3/4's of their crew a 2.5 yr old public land buck here would be their goal. To come here for a week having never even hunted the state before would be an impressive feat if one or two of them score.
> 
> My guess is a couple of the guys would hold out for something bigger.


On the huntingbeast.com website the beast guys said 100" or better.


----------



## DirtySteve

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Dont they have Eberhart with them? That guy could show them 50 spots.


He is part of the challenge. Not sure how they will break up the teams. Doesnt eberhardt hunt alot of private land?

They adjust their goals per the state they are in if you watch the show. They also have relatively inexperienced hunters in their crew. The other day they had a guy shoot his first ever bow buck.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted

DirtySteve said:


> He is part of the challenge. Not sure how they will break up the teams. Doesnt eberhardt hunt alot of private land?
> 
> They adjust their goals per the state they are in if you watch the show. They also have relatively inexperienced hunters in their crew. The other day they had a guy shoot his first ever bow buck.


he use to hunt public in Clare co, but yeah private also & now out of state


----------



## edenwildlife

TheLionsFan said:


> Same here. Especially after 3” of rain!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where can you watch these guys??


----------



## Old lund

It’s funny how people are so drawn to celebrities and do crazy things to meet them . They are just normal people that are on tv or play a sport for a living or produce hunting shows .


----------



## DirtySteve

edenwildlife said:


> Where can you watch these guys??


You tube channel


----------



## Yankee#1

I was less than impressed with the recovery of Dylan's buck - 12+ hours for a shoulder/lung hit? They replayed the video who knows how many times, and let's be honest - anyone who heard that arrow strike the buck and didn't immediately think 'shoulder hit' is either one helluva shot (and never hit shoulder) or hasn't bowhunted very long...

I think they're gettng sleep-deprived, hope they stay safe in the trees...


----------



## snortwheeze

Uncle Boopoo said:


> I can’t believe how many people keep commenting “where are you guys at?” after every single little thing they post on fb!
> 
> Are people really that dense? Do you honestly think they’re going to tell you? Makes it seem like Michigan is full of a bunch of Elmer Fudds!


Why I don't do "spacebook" jack ass's !!



QDMAMAN said:


> I know where they're at.


Tony, I did tell them on the last YouTube channel if they can put a gimp in a chair on a good buck on the ground then they're something .. make it happen ! Haha... Would just like to have a beer with the crew really ! Could care less where they are. 



jstfish48162 said:


> Ok...so there are/were 10 or so bucks of that size and 3 are on someone’s wall.
> It’s just not an everyday thing like in Iowa or Illinois or Missouri. You don’t see people praying to get an archery tag in the mail from Michigan like some other states. I hope they all kill a Booner on the show....then I’ll eat my words (along with my tags probably)!!!
> On a side note.... I have hunted SLP Public Land for the past 18 seasons. I have seen some very nice bucks as well. Just not common enough to bank on it season after season.


True, not close to any of those states but my brother has only hunted for the last 8 yrs. So not bad, he was a duck hunter before deer. 



beer and nuts said:


> Did they all kill Booners in Mo?


Nope, why I like them !


----------



## whiteoakacorn

I have followed all of them for years and this public land challenge is fun to watch. I love the chase and it's even better when its something you can relate to. I really like Dan's style and I can relate to the way they all joke around together. It's great to see them in Michigan.


----------



## snortwheeze

Yankee#1 said:


> I was less than impressed with the recovery of Dylan's buck - 12+ hours for a shoulder/lung hit? They replayed the video who knows how many times, and let's be honest - anyone who heard that arrow strike the buck and didn't immediately think 'shoulder hit' is either one helluva shot (and never hit shoulder) or hasn't bowhunted very long...
> 
> I think they're gettng sleep-deprived, hope they stay safe in the trees...


Better to be cautious like they were then push the deer.. not much blood with no exit. Have tracked many with a gun that bled inside for HOURS. I actually like to see them take their do diligence to find wounded animals then some jack wagons who loose blood and give up damn near immediately


----------



## whiteoakacorn

snortwheeze said:


> Better to be cautious like they were then push the deer.. not much blood with no exit. Have tracked many with a gun that bled inside for HOURS. I actually like to see them take their do diligence to find wounded animals then some jack wagons who loose blood and give up damn near immediately


And they were able to get on it before the rain set in. It took them till 4am to get that deer out. I think they packed one out last year during the first public land challenge. It wasn't in Michigan.


----------



## Brian Berg

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Dont they have Eberhart with them? That guy could show them 50 spots.


Yes, and Jeff Sturgis too.


----------



## whiteoakacorn

Brian Berg said:


> Yes, and Jeff Sturgis too.


I think John E just went through shoulder surgery or he would be out after them too right now.


----------



## Brian Berg

whiteoakacorn said:


> I think John E just went through shoulder surgery or he would be out after them too right now.


I heard that too. I think I heard it on Mike Avery's radio show last week.


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> While Jeff Sturgis was indeed planning to participate he posted this morning that his father passed in his sleep in the night after a short but futile battle with cancer.
> Keep Jeff and his family in your thoughts.





Brian Berg said:


> Yes, and Jeff Sturgis too.


----------



## Brian Berg

Lord, we pray for Jeff and his family. We pray that you bring peace, relief, and comfort to all those affected by this tragic loss. Have mercy of the soul of Jeff's father, and we declare protection and blessings for his family and friends. In Jesus' name, Amen


----------



## Prouder02

Glad Eberhart isn’t there. Can’t stand that guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteoakacorn

Prouder02 said:


> Glad Eberhart isn’t there. Can’t stand that guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think he's that bad but I do feel like I can relate better to Dan Infalt style of hunting. I think there is more attention happening with John Eberhart right now because of the all the saddle hunting.


----------



## Snowlover 77

Listening to the podcast they posted today. Interesting to hear their thoughts. From their first impression, seems like they aren't too concerned about the pressure. Kind of seems like they think from what they heard about Michigan, they were expecting it to be astronomically worse. They did admit the weather and Tuesday opener affected that to some degree


----------



## QDMAMAN

Snowlover 77 said:


> Listening to the podcast they posted today. Interesting to hear their thoughts. From their first impression, seems like they aren't too concerned about the pressure. Kind of seems like they think from what they heard about Michigan, they were expecting it to be astronomically worse. They did admit the weather and Tuesday opener affected that to some degree



Who's podcast?


----------



## Snowlover 77

QDMAMAN said:


> Who's podcast?


The Hunting Public posted a new podcast this afternoon 

https://thehuntingpublic.podbean.com/


----------



## Sewey

Snowlover 77 said:


> The Hunting Public posted a new podcast this afternoon
> 
> https://thehuntingpublic.podbean.com/


Did they say where they were?!?!


----------



## Brian Berg

Sewey said:


> Did they say where they were?!?!


Just wait, it'll probably be on their channel tonight.


----------



## FREEPOP

Sewey said:


> Did they say where they were?!?!


My neighbor's house


----------



## Sewey

Brian Berg said:


> Just wait, it'll probably be on their channel tonight.


Don't get my hopes up now!



FREEPOP said:


> My neighbor's house


I need coordinates, I Googled Freepop's neighbor and got nothing.


----------



## Trout King

Snowlover 77 said:


> The Hunting Public posted a new podcast this afternoon
> 
> https://thehuntingpublic.podbean.com/


I like how they say most guys that complain probably don't put in the effort and sit back and complain. How true,lol.


----------



## Lumberman

Snowlover 77 said:


> Listening to the podcast they posted today. Interesting to hear their thoughts. From their first impression, seems like they aren't too concerned about the pressure. Kind of seems like they think from what they heard about Michigan, they were expecting it to be astronomically worse. They did admit the weather and Tuesday opener affected that to some degree



There’s not much pressure right now. A Tuesday opener it was 80 degrees and raining. 

There not going to find a 140” deer laying in the middle of an open field on public land. Which is what they have been relying On in other states. That’s incredibly unlikely in Michigan. 

I think Dan and his team might pull it off though. 

Ps I like all these guys. It’s called a challenge for a reason.


----------



## Snowlover 77

Trout King said:


> I like how they say most guys that complain probably don't put in the effort and sit back and complain. How true,lol.


Exactly. I agree with them for the most part. There are a few die hards out there, and maybe a bit more the last couple years because of how much exposure THP and Infalt have gotten. But overall, if you are willing to put some time in hiking, or are willing to get wet, you can avoid most people.


----------



## Snowlover 77

Lumberman said:


> There’s not much pressure right now. A Tuesday opener it was 80 degrees and raining.
> 
> There not going to find a 140” deer laying in the middle of an open field on public land. Which is what they have been relying On in other states. That’s incredibly unlikely in Michigan.
> 
> I think Dan and his team might pull it off though.
> 
> Ps I like all these guys. It’s called a challenge for a reason.


I agree, the opener was definitely not going to be real busy with the weather and the timing. After listening to the podcast I think they know not to expect 140" bucks in a lot of areas in Michigan though. And you have to remember the public land they were hunting in other states like North Dakota was just that, fields. In a lot of areas anyway. A lot different terrain here and I think they are adjusting to it. 

I would agree that Dan and Joe have the best chance in my mind. But I wouldn't be surprised to see Zach or someone else knock one down too.


----------



## Tryin2

The state land I'm camped out at has had way more pressure than I thought it would ........I wish them fellas the best of luck and I hope people leave them alone .


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted

I just drove around the state land in Hillsdale co, they aint here


----------



## QDMAMAN

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> I just drove around the state land in Hillsdale co, they aint here



I could have saved you a trip.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted

QDMAMAN said:


> I could have saved you a trip.


No biggie, had to make a beer run anyways


----------



## Prouder02

Northern MI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

While I agree with them about effort, statistics don’t lie. Michigan doesn’t lag behind all those other states in the record books because big bucks can’t grow here. Pressure definitely has something to do with the number of older bucks we have running around.


----------



## Eyecon

Really enjoyed the podcast today. I love hearing dans input.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

I was hoping to avoid watching their videos. I've rarely seen any that were worth my time.


----------



## ArrowFlinger

Their videos are real hunting and real scouting. They also explain their thought process.


Tilden Hunter said:


> I was hoping to avoid watching their videos. I've rarely seen any that were worth my time.


Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze

Tilden Hunter said:


> I was hoping to avoid watching their videos. I've rarely seen any that were worth my time.


Why worry about thread then.....


----------



## sureshotscott

Tilden Hunter said:


> I was hoping to avoid watching their videos. I've rarely seen any that were worth my time.


What's going on in Negaunee that makes your time so valuable doctor?


----------



## Sam22

Tilden Hunter said:


> I was hoping to avoid watching their videos. I've rarely seen any that were worth my time.


Wow you must be a really good hunter! Thanks for the constructive addition to the thread!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilden Hunter

ArrowFlinger said:


> Their videos are real hunting and real scouting. They also explain their thought process.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I've watched a couple of them now. They are worth watching.




and




The first one was good. The second one I was a little confused by the cornfield on the public land. All in all worth looking into.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish

Tilden Hunter said:


> I've watched a couple of them now. They are worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first one was good. The second one I was a little confused by the cornfield on the public land. All in all worth looking into.


 some states have government crop feilds on the public lands, I know I have seen quite a few in their videos from iowa the crews home state


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> some states have government crop feilds on the public lands, I know I have seen quite a few in their videos from iowa the crews home state


Michigan does too, not just on waterfowl areas either.


----------



## Sam22

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Michigan does too, not just on waterfowl areas either.


Lots on SGAs, some on state forrests too.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tryin2

Tilden Hunter said:


> I've watched a couple of them now. They are worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first one was good. The second one I was a little confused by the cornfield on the public land. All in all worth looking into.


Lots of corn fields on the public land I am hunting this week


----------



## 83mulligan

I'm hoping they stick it up the a## of all the people that constantly gripe about all the pressure and dinky bucks in Michigan. I think Infalts group and the THP guys know how to read sign and hunt it better than almost any other people I've met.


----------



## hplayer13

83mulligan said:


> I'm hoping they stick it up the a## of all the people that constantly gripe about all the pressure and dinky bucks in Michigan. I think Infalts group and the THP guys know how to read sign and hunt it better than almost any other people I've met.


I like these guys and want them to succeed as a brother in hunting but maybe them completely failing or not seeing any good bucks would wake some folks up in our state government that we are way behind on our management practices... if nobody wants to come hunt here because not even the best hunters can be that successful here, and it’s published, the DNR will make changes? Plus, yes I love the show but if you only hunted one public land area and they shot a booner there, better find a new spot cuz every viewer for miles will be Hunting the same area when they find out which they inevitably will. And yes they came and bought a tag legally, provided great content and education but guess what, they’re gone. And now you have to deal with the publicity of their spot for a lifetime while they are off in Missouri, Iowa, etc.......

Just looking at it from a different angle, I see both sides. Something to think about


----------



## DirtySteve

hplayer13 said:


> I like these guys and want them to succeed as a brother in hunting but maybe them completely failing or not seeing any good bucks would wake some folks up in our state government that we are way behind on our management practices... if nobody wants to come hunt here because not even the best hunters can be that successful here, and it’s published, the DNR will make changes? Plus, yes I love the show but if you only hunted one public land area and they shot a booner there, better find a new spot cuz every viewer for miles will be Hunting the same area when they find out which they inevitably will. And yes they came and bought a tag legally, provided great content and education but guess what, they’re gone. And now you have to deal with the publicity of their spot for a lifetime while they are off in Missouri, Iowa, etc.......
> 
> Just looking at it from a different angle, I see both sides. Something to think about


Location could get out or maybe someone figures it out. ......but i watched all the videos from last yr and i havent seen where they ever told their location even after the fact. You would have to know the spot and recognize it from the video to know where they are hunting.


----------



## Walt Donaldson

This thread pretty much defines Michigan hunting. Argue among each other about what is/isn't possible in Michigan. Then homeboy commenting on a thread about THP, saying there aren't any videos out there worth his time.........#puremichigan. As a private land hunter, I have a tremendous amount of respect for what these guys do, not only their hunting tactics, but few understand the commitment of bringing along all the gear they do, 2 people in every tree, and documenting every step of their process. The turn around on editing is crazy fast considering they are on the road throughout the deer tour. All you ever hear with regard to a lot of the hunting shows are, "I'd like to see them come to Michigan and try that"........well, that's exactly what these guys are doing. They won't win either way in a lot of people's minds. If they don't take a good buck, it's because Michigan hunting sucks........if they do take one, then they just got lucky or are in a "good area". The results of one hunting group doesn't define Michigan hunting as a whole. Good luck everyone, hopefully nobody rats out their location and ruins a good thing. I'm looking forward to their Michigan videos, successful or not.


----------



## newaygogeorge

Walt Donaldson said:


> This thread pretty much defines Michigan hunting. Argue among each other about what is/isn't possible in Michigan. Then homeboy commenting on a thread about THP, saying there aren't any videos out there worth his time.........#puremichigan. As a private land hunter, I have a tremendous amount of respect for what these guys do, not only their hunting tactics, but few understand the commitment of bringing along all the gear they do, 2 people in every tree, and documenting every step of their process. The turn around on editing is crazy fast considering they are on the road throughout the deer tour. All you ever hear with regard to a lot of the hunting shows are, "I'd like to see them come to Michigan and try that"........well, that's exactly what these guys are doing. They won't win either way in a lot of people's minds. If they don't take a good buck, it's because Michigan hunting sucks........if they do take one, then they just got lucky or are in a "good area". The results of one hunting group doesn't define Michigan hunting as a whole. Good luck everyone, hopefully nobody rats out their location and ruins a good thing. I'm looking forward to their Michigan videos, successful or not.


Well said Walt agree 100% with your assessment. Good Luck this season to you sir!


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted

Walt Donaldson said:


> This thread pretty much defines Michigan hunting. Argue among each other about what is/isn't possible in Michigan. Then homeboy commenting on a thread about THP, saying there aren't any videos out there worth his time.........#puremichigan. As a private land hunter, I have a tremendous amount of respect for what these guys do, not only their hunting tactics, but few understand the commitment of bringing along all the gear they do, 2 people in every tree, and documenting every step of their process. The turn around on editing is crazy fast considering they are on the road throughout the deer tour. All you ever hear with regard to a lot of the hunting shows are, "I'd like to see them come to Michigan and try that"........well, that's exactly what these guys are doing. They won't win either way in a lot of people's minds. If they don't take a good buck, it's because Michigan hunting sucks........if they do take one, then they just got lucky or are in a "good area". The results of one hunting group doesn't define Michigan hunting as a whole. Good luck everyone, hopefully nobody rats out their location and ruins a good thing. I'm looking forward to their Michigan videos, successful or not.


Pure MI hunting is blame neighbors & regulations for your inability to kill nice bucks.


----------



## FREEPOP

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Pure MI hunting is blame neighbors & regulations for your inability to kill nice bucks.


----------



## newaygogeorge

The 3 part Kentucky series IMHO was proof of their commitment to hard work but the way they respected and supported a fellow hunter they had never meet previously was/is a breath of fresh outdoorsmans air. At my age those kids make me exhausted just watching them. Sure wish i had a couple buddies when i was their age to hang out with that had their passion i probably would not be married though. I do know of many young people who played ball for me who have similar passions as these kids and i truly believe the future is not all that bleak.


----------



## mbrewer

Walt Donaldson said:


> This thread pretty much defines Michigan hunting. Argue among each other about what is/isn't possible in Michigan. Then homeboy commenting on a thread about THP, saying there aren't any videos out there worth his time.........#puremichigan. As a private land hunter, I have a tremendous amount of respect for what these guys do, not only their hunting tactics, but few understand the commitment of bringing along all the gear they do, 2 people in every tree, and documenting every step of their process. The turn around on editing is crazy fast considering they are on the road throughout the deer tour. All you ever hear with regard to a lot of the hunting shows are, "I'd like to see them come to Michigan and try that"........well, that's exactly what these guys are doing. They won't win either way in a lot of people's minds. If they don't take a good buck, it's because Michigan hunting sucks........if they do take one, then they just got lucky or are in a "good area". The results of one hunting group doesn't define Michigan hunting as a whole. Good luck everyone, hopefully nobody rats out their location and ruins a good thing. I'm looking forward to their Michigan videos, successful or not.


Outstanding post Walter!

There are some things in my life where the only reason I've had the success I've had is because I refused to be outworked or unprepared. 

Those THP guys work their asses off. Work ethic like that would have them successful in any pursuit. I'm not a watcher but I'll probably watch this.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Pure MI hunting is blame neighbors & regulations for your inability to kill nice bucks.


To be fair, i use to blame everyone but myself for lack of big bucks. When i started blaming myself thats when things took a turn for the better


----------



## retired dundo

Walt Donaldson said:


> Nothing to argue with here! Some people get it, most don't.


i think everyone complaining about Michigan should move.We got everything a outdoorsman needs.Some of the best summer fishing and ice fishing in the country.And I’ve been hunting for 60 years deer duck small game and never had a year I did not enjoy.If your going to have a bad year if you don’t get a huge buck it’s time to move


----------



## jr28schalm

retired dundo said:


> i think everyone complaining about Michigan should move.We got everything a outdoorsman needs.Some of the best summer fishing and ice fishing in the country.And I’ve been hunting for 60 years deer duck small game and never had a year I did not enjoy.If your going to have a bad year if you don’t get a huge buck it’s time to move


I think the guys bitching about no bait should pack it up move


----------



## d_rek

jr28schalm said:


> I think the guys bitching about no bait should pack it up move


Oh no you DINT


----------



## FREEPOP

jr28schalm said:


> I think the guys bitching about no bait should pack it up move


I think the guys bitching about the guys bitching about no bait should pack it up and move


----------



## whitetail&walleye

The guys bitching should pack it up lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Waif

No-Bama said:


> I don't think a little YouTube video series is going to cause the DNR to reevaluate their management practices.
> 
> Those guys are hunting Michigan for what.....5 days? To this point, the conditions have been far less than ideal; even unhuntable at times for some locations. I wouldn't be at all shocked to learn that no one kills or even sees anything overly impressive; and I certainly won't jump to any conclusions about the state of our hunting based off of a small sample size.
> 
> Plenty of good bucks killed in Michigan, and guys put in months, if not years to find them. The chances of these guys rolling into town and striking gold in a few days seems unlikely to me.


Tell ya what , (unsolicited opinion here) the last thing guests deserve is pressure to perform.

I don't follow these guys , but look forward to some notes when they wrap up.

Welcome to Mi.! Enjoy your hunts on your terms.

If they locate bucks of the caliber they desire great. There are some decent bucks here.
Even some eye poppers once in a while.

But no pressure to kill/produce from me. Locating a target-able buck , and then hunting it is a bigger part of successfully hunting them than the kill. Dead is anti climatic. More so if it's some one else's kill on video. No touch or smell a vision or warm handshake. 

I've seen what believing you must produce a dead animal for fans can do. And it's not good when things are not rolling your way. Which has led to not pretty acts of desperation.
DON'T ever put that kind of pressure on yourself , and don't put it on some one else. Even those you believe can or should produce.
I can respect an un-bloodied truck a lot more than some one coloring outside the lines to show a dead deer. A real challenge is not a slam dunk ,ducks in a barrel, success guaranteed because some one is skilled.. Even if it don't generate website hits or applause when the truck bed is empty. 

All this group needs to do is hunt. Hopefully while enjoying the state for what it is while they are at it. If that ain't enough for viewers , magic ain't really real. Sorry.

For anyone curious about where they hunt , leave em be.
If you're nuts enough to want to publicize your own sites while you're on them , go ahead.
But respect those who don't.


----------



## No-Bama

I hate to be a skeptic, and admittedly I've only watched a handful of episodes. After watching the Kentucky episode where they shot the buck in the bean field, I kind I'd felt like it was a bit of bait and switch. 

For starters, the deer they shot was on private land. There's a reason that a bachelor group of really nice bucks were on the private land. 

Secondly, they venture way back onto public land, and happen to arrive at a spot overlooking a lush bean field. They look up the owner info, then reach out to a friend that happened to live in the area, and just so happened to know the owner of the bean field, allowing them to shoot and presumably recover in the bean field. What are the chances??

These guys undoubtedly put in the effort, but it seemed like there was a little more to the story here. Almost as if they had prior knowledge of the deer frequenting that field, and had advance permission to hunt it. 

Anyone else get that feeling, or am I just being negative Nelly?


----------



## jr28schalm

FREEPOP said:


> I think the guys bitching about the guys bitching about no bait should pack it up and move


Good luck finding a new neighbor that doesn't walk around with his mouth open


----------



## NbyNW

No-Bama said:


> Anyone else get that feeling, or am I just being negative Nelly?


Good questions. I am curious how they utilize ONX and then are able to retrieve land owner phone numbers. They do seem to utilize public land that is near/borders private land frequently and have interaction with land owners for access or retrieval. 
Makes you think maybe we are overblowing how hard access is, or maybe because of their name and platform people are more likely to allow them in.


----------



## jatc

NbyNW said:


> Good questions. I am curious how they utilize ONX and then are able to retrieve land owner phone numbers. They do seem to utilize public land that is near/borders private land frequently and have interaction with land owners for access or retrieval.
> Makes you think maybe we are overblowing how hard access is, or maybe because of their name and platform people are more likely to allow them in.


Most counties now use a GIS system for land management. Usually takes me less than five minutes to get a landowners name and contact info as it is public info.

All they have to do is compare the ONX map to the county GIS map to find the info.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

NbyNW said:


> Good questions. I am curious how they utilize ONX and then are able to retrieve land owner phone numbers. They do seem to utilize public land that is near/borders private land frequently and have interaction with land owners for access or retrieval.
> Makes you think maybe we are overblowing how hard access is, or maybe because of their name and platform people are more likely to allow them in.


They could be using Acre Value for owner contact info. I’m new to living near the Tip of the Mitt. I have found gaining access to private land is relatively easy. More yeses than no’s. I already have more land to hunt than I have time when conditions are right but that doesn’t keep me from asking for another opportunity.


----------



## Radar420

NbyNW said:


> Good questions. I am curious how they utilize ONX and then are able to retrieve land owner phone numbers. They do seem to utilize public land that is near/borders private land frequently and have interaction with land owners for access or retrieval.
> Makes you think maybe we are overblowing how hard access is, or maybe because of their name and platform people are more likely to allow them in.


I was just talking with a guy at a job site who was a hunter (he had actually just watched 2 bucks sparring at the house we were working at). We got to talking and he pulled up ONX for his property that bordered fed land and showed it to me. Many of the parcels on ONX have all the landowners info including phone numbers in many cases.


----------



## d_rek

NO U


----------



## Fool'em

If they are looking for a 100 incher or better I would expect about 25% of their hunters to score. That’s about what I would expect for my own success rate given their situation.
These guys seem like well rounded hunters with the right mindset for public land. Given a longer timeframe I would expect a higher success rate.
It seems that where they are at will be figured out and become known eventually. A good public land hunter doesn’t need too many clues to figure that kind of thing out. I don’t normally even comment when a good spot gets posted on here. I hunt public land in 7 counties. I could figure out where they are if they are in my area but I really don’t care.
I enjoy public land more than private. I am envious of them as they get to spend much more time than me having public land adventures.
I’ll keep an eye on this thread to see if they really are what some on here advertise. Good luck to their group. Hope they have a good hunt.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I’m not familiar with these guys with the exception of Jeff who I’ve known for a long time. Have there been any updates on their progress? If so where can it be viewed? I don’t care about where just curious that’s all since it’s day 3.


----------



## thegospelisgood

Luv2hunteup said:


> I’m not familiar with these guys with the exception of Jeff who I’ve known for a long time. Have there been any updates on their progress? If so where can it be viewed? I don’t care about where just curious that’s all since it’s day 3.


There's a "Private Video" pending on the Deer Tour 19' playlist. Might be one ready to drop - possible for the Michigan "Challenge." 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJt23cZw3yJe6NyA1eBb3QivC3FJQxLGZ


----------



## PunyTrout

Luv2hunteup said:


> Have there been any updates on their progress? If so where can it be viewed? I don’t care about where just curious that’s all since it’s day 3.


Here is a link to their videos on YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzlnaIrdxwJITyrESOReqxg/videos

Here is a link to their podcast.

https://thehuntingpublic.podbean.com/


----------



## gatorman841

Radar420 said:


> I was just talking with a guy at a job site who was a hunter (he had actually just watched 2 bucks sparring at the house we were working at). We got to talking and he pulled up ONX for his property that bordered fed land and showed it to me. Many of the parcels on ONX have all the landowners info including phone numbers in many cases.


I don’t have any phone numbers just names on my onX?


----------



## Brian Berg

gatorman841 said:


> I don’t have any phone numbers just names on my onX?


Google.com or whitepages.com.....
I've never seen phone numbers on my OnX or my Garmin Hunt.


----------



## vsmorgantown

Walt Donaldson said:


> This thread pretty much defines Michigan hunting. Argue among each other about what is/isn't possible in Michigan. Then homeboy commenting on a thread about THP, saying there aren't any videos out there worth his time.........#puremichigan. As a private land hunter, I have a tremendous amount of respect for what these guys do, not only their hunting tactics, but few understand the commitment of bringing along all the gear they do, 2 people in every tree, and documenting every step of their process. The turn around on editing is crazy fast considering they are on the road throughout the deer tour. All you ever hear with regard to a lot of the hunting shows are, "I'd like to see them come to Michigan and try that"........well, that's exactly what these guys are doing. They won't win either way in a lot of people's minds. If they don't take a good buck, it's because Michigan hunting sucks........if they do take one, then they just got lucky or are in a "good area". The results of one hunting group doesn't define Michigan hunting as a whole. Good luck everyone, hopefully nobody rats out their location and ruins a good thing. I'm looking forward to their Michigan videos, successful or not.


Money, money, money


----------



## Firefighter

Most of them are gonna walk into Michigan public land and limp away.

And I've watched every episode of THP since the beginning. 

Great guys. Great hunters.


----------



## U of M Fan

samrob said:


> Lol bad as me


I’ve been refreshing their channel all day waiting for this.


----------



## whitetail&walleye

Cmon, nothing bout a chevy pulling a ford out? 

Mi public land already ate these boys up lmao

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cakebaker

whitetail&walleye said:


> Cmon, nothing bout a chevy pulling a ford out?
> 
> Mi public land already ate these boys up lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I dont wanna call it early but this just goes to show that it's the quality of land not the hunter.


----------



## NoJoe

Looks like they are near the Clare area. That sure looked like the store front for the Clare Jay’s Sporting goods.

Edit:
Yea that’s the Clare Jay’s for sure.


----------



## stickbow shooter

whitetail&walleye said:


> Cmon, nothing bout a chevy pulling a ford out?
> 
> Mi public land already ate these boys up lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Lol first think I thought of, junk ass Ford sinks.


----------



## Ac338

cakebaker said:


> I dont wanna call it early but this just goes to show that it's the quality of land not the hunter.


I know I can't believe they didn't kill a P&Y buck on their first day hunting Michigan. That would of never happened in Kansas......


----------



## whitetail&walleye

Pretty sure I figured out where Dan is. I'll post selfies with him tmrw

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySteve

whitetail&walleye said:


> Pretty sure I figured out where Dan is. I'll post selfies with him tmrw
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yeah Dan is hunting almost exactly where I thought he would be. The THD guys could be alot of places.....but the sandy trails with the zillion orv tracks, ferns, clearcuts, and jackpine plantings that you see around the 17 min mark sure look like northern lower. Reminded me alot of ausable state forrest area I have hunted. Alot of northern michigan looks just like it.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Dan infalt for the win, his agressive style fits the challenge perfectly.


----------



## Waif

stickbow shooter said:


> Lol first think I thought of, junk ass Ford sinks.


They had to take the Ford.
Jeep wouldn't start! (Again.):lol:


----------



## stickbow shooter

Waif said:


> They had to take the Ford.
> Jeep wouldn't start! (Again.):lol:


Sad thing is I own both brands SMH .Jeep hopefully has been fixed. Well at least that problem anyways.


----------



## Waif

stickbow shooter said:


> Sad thing is I own both brands SMH .Jeep hopefully has been fixed. Well at least that problem anyways.


Sometimes part of the adventure is , making it back home under your own power. 
The farther out your drive where/when you probably shouldn't seems to factor. l.o.l.. Been there.

I've stuck my Ford good. But then , I've stuck about everything else driven too , eventually.

Just teasing you for raggin on a Ford.. 
Good luck Jeepin...:evilsmile

Watched the THP vid where they ran the deer off a small public parcel. They seem to keep it fun. Tracked the place up good , but whatever. Gotta scout I guess.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

PunyTrout said:


> Here is a link to their videos on YouTube
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzlnaIrdxwJITyrESOReqxg/videos
> 
> Here is a link to their podcast.
> 
> https://thehuntingpublic.podbean.com/


Thank you. First episode I’ve even watched.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Waif said:


> They had to take the Ford.
> Jeep wouldn't start! (Again.):lol:


One good thing about the Jeep is that *IF* it starts it won't get stuck, at least not near that easy.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Whitetail_hunter said:


> One good thing about the Jeep is that *IF* it starts it won't get stuck, at least not near that easy.


Yep never been stuck in it, love it in the winter. If it starts lol. Dam wiring harness going to the fuel pump .


----------



## Waif

Whitetail_hunter said:


> One good thing about the Jeep is that *IF* it starts it won't get stuck, at least not near that easy.


Rear defroster is a good thing to have.
Keeps Stickbow Shooter's sons hands warm while they push...:banana


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Waif said:


> Rear defroster is a good thing to have.
> Keeps Stickbow Shooter's sons hands warm while they push...:banana


Now that's funny right there, never heard that one.


----------



## FREEPOP

Has anyone shared this thread with them?


----------



## Eyecon

I can’t wait for the podcast to drop. John eberhart and Dan infalt


----------



## Botiz

Eyecon said:


> I can’t wait for the podcast to drop. John eberhart and Dan infalt


Can you post a link here when they or the other teams release a podcast? I watch the THP videos so I’ll see that but I don’t do any of the podcasts from these groups. But the episodes about their time Michigan I would like to listen to.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I see John hurt his arm he just had surgery on climbing a tree.


----------



## Chessieman

Luv2hunteup said:


> Thank you. First episode I’ve even watched.


Yep, this is the first time of me watching also. It has me hooked, they look as if they would be a dedicated group to hunt with. The only way to have a enjoyable hunt when everybody is on board. I do not watch hunting video's, I hunt to much myself! I have to agree that they are in some of the Ausable backwater. Those islands I have Duck hunted before did show excellent Deer sign if you get the upstream of the right dam.


----------



## snortwheeze

@QDMAMAN where are they again ? Just their camp ? I wanna drink with them !! Looks like they're going to have some fun for the wk they're here  
Who thinks Joel is going to kill the buck he jumped up in it's bed ?


----------



## snortwheeze

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Dan infalt for the win, his agressive style fits the challenge perfectly.


He is definitely bred different then all the others !


----------



## Eyecon

Botiz said:


> Can you post a link here when they or the other teams release a podcast? I watch the THP videos so I’ll see that but I don’t do any of the podcasts from these groups. But the episodes about their time Michigan I would like to listen to.


I use the podcast app on my iPhone. I searched for the hunting public then subscribed. When it gets uploaded I’ll get an alert. This will be there second podcast since they’ve been here.


----------



## LabtechLewis

Launch episode was solid. 

I don't think Dan could have gotten a shot off on that doe. Anyone have a different opinion?


----------



## Eyecon

LabtechLewis said:


> Launch episode was solid.
> 
> I don't think Dan could have gotten a shot off on that doe. Anyone have a different opinion?


That doe would of blown at me.... but it knew better than to blow at Dan


----------



## FREEPOP

LabtechLewis said:


> Launch episode was solid.
> 
> I don't think Dan could have gotten a shot off on that doe. Anyone have a different opinion?


I believe one move and that doe woulda turned inside out and been gone. No possible shot, she was on a hair trigger.
Deer in Michigan definitely know to look up for danger.


----------



## thill

Eyecon said:


> That doe would of blown at me.... but it knew better than to blow at Dan


Dan is the Chuck Norris of bow hunting.


----------



## LabtechLewis

Eyecon said:


> That doe would of blown at me.... but it knew better than to blow at Dan


Maybe, but she picked him immediately and on a first-time-in stand, no less. The look on her face said, "Really?" when she saw him.


----------



## ArrowFlinger

snortwheeze said:


> @QDMAMAN where are they again ? Just their camp ? I wanna drink with them !! Looks like they're going to have some fun for the wk they're here
> Who thinks Joel is going to kill the buck he jumped up in it's bed ?


I think if he was here longer he would have a better chance. An observation sit to see which way it come in and out since he needs to figure out the best ambush spot.


----------



## stickbow shooter

thill said:


> Dan is the Chuck Norris of bow hunting.


I read they were calling him " Danimal" lol.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I like there approach to scent control and camo lol. No diaper dust needed.


----------



## Trout King

LabtechLewis said:


> Launch episode was solid.
> 
> I don't think Dan could have gotten a shot off on that doe. Anyone have a different opinion?


He likely could have when she turned to start walking away. I usually don't shoot many doe with a bow, but those that look at me get and it's usually a similar scenario that does them in, when they change direction and take their eyes off me I draw.


----------



## LabtechLewis

Trout King said:


> He likely could have when she turned to start walking away. I usually don't shoot many doe with a bow, but those that look at me get and it's usually a similar scenario that does them in, when they change direction and take their eyes off me I draw.


I can't argue with your experience -- sounds like you've done it before. My gut reaction is inline with FREEPOP, however. That area was so thick, two bounds probably meant no shot. Plus, I think it's only the biggest bucks that turn back and look over their shoulders at you, isn't it?


----------



## Trout King

LabtechLewis said:


> I can't argue with your experience -- sounds like you've done it before. My gut reaction is inline with FREEPOP, however. That area was so thick, two bounds probably meant no shot. Plus, I think it's only the biggest bucks that turn back and look over their shoulders at you, isn't it?


I have never had a buck I shot look at me. Those old doe are more wary imo (during the rut anyway). I owe some doe some spitfires this year for what they did to me last year when I had the biggest buck of my life coming on a path that would have been a 15 yd chip shot. He was following them when they crossed my entry path and walked straight to my tree and stared at me for 20 minutes while he hung up at attention and didn't move until the does took him away back to where they came from. Should have shot one of them when they turned,lol.


----------



## snortwheeze

LabtechLewis said:


> Launch episode was solid.
> 
> I don't think Dan could have gotten a shot off on that doe. Anyone have a different opinion?


With a recurve maybe, FAST shooting would've been the only way.. she had em pegged


----------



## DirtySteve

LabtechLewis said:


> I can't argue with your experience -- sounds like you've done it before. My gut reaction is inline with FREEPOP, however. That area was so thick, two bounds probably meant no shot. Plus, I think it's only the biggest bucks that turn back and look over their shoulders at you, isn't it?


I agree would have been hard. The go pro cameras typically make things look much farther away than they really are. He looked like he was right on top of it when they showed his go pro footage. So it was probably even closer than it looked.


----------



## mbrewer

Trout King said:


> I have never had a buck I shot look at me.


I shot a nice one years ago that bee lined my tree sniffed the first step followed the rest up with his eyes saw me and bolted like he was gone forever. He went 30 yards before stopping to look back. I was ready but not steady and made a poor hit on him. It was near last light so I snuck out returned the next morning and found him right where I last saw him stiff as a board. 

That was the first time I ever left a deer till the next morning without any follow up at all. A valuable lesson learned there.


----------



## bowhunter42

Infalt is the only one that has a real chance of shooting a buck i think. The first Michigan episode made most of the guys in the challenge seem Like fair weather hunters. Just goes to show, Michigan hunters truly are the best. Its a whole new ball game on Michigan public land, and they're gonna leave Michigan with the butts handed to them. I liked there other episodes, but the last one was a joke.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

bowhunter42 said:


> Infalt is the only one that has a real chance of shooting a buck i think. The first Michigan episode made most of the guys in the challenge seem Like fair weather hunters. Just goes to show, Michigan hunters truly are the best. Its a whole new ball game on Michigan public land, and they're gonna leave Michigan with the butts handed to them. I liked there other episodes, but the last one was a joke.


???... It was a joke because they didn't kill a buck in 85 degree temps with thunderstorms in a torrential downpour almost the whole day? Ok.


----------



## whiteoakacorn

U of M Fan said:


> I’ve been refreshing their channel all day waiting for this.


I have been doing the same thing! LOL


----------



## DirtySteve

bowhunter42 said:


> Infalt is the only one that has a real chance of shooting a buck i think. The first Michigan episode made most of the guys in the challenge seem Like fair weather hunters. Just goes to show, Michigan hunters truly are the best. Its a whole new ball game on Michigan public land, and they're gonna leave Michigan with the butts handed to them. I liked there other episodes, but the last one was a joke.


Personally I dont see how the first day in michigan was much different than any of the first day videos i have seen in other states. Alot of driving and covering ground. 

The video left me wondering what they left out. I would think that they are being a bit cautious of showing too much that could be recognized with as many people watching closely.

I also think Dan Infalt stopping at Jays sporting goods was a tactic to throw people off from where he is really hunting.


----------



## whiteoakacorn

LabtechLewis said:


> Launch episode was solid.
> 
> I don't think Dan could have gotten a shot off on that doe. Anyone have a different opinion?


I think he could have but then again I was surprised she even stuck around. Michigan deer look up. I thought it was funny to see how she slips in and the first thing she does is look right up. They usually start to blow at you at that point before the crash out of there.


----------



## mustang72

LabtechLewis said:


> Launch episode was solid.
> 
> I don't think Dan could have gotten a shot off on that doe. Anyone have a different opinion?


I respectfully disagree. I'm sure he heard those deer in the water well before he saw them. I'm sure at first he did adjust his body for the draw, then held still once he knew it was a doe and fawn. Dan is a killer!


----------



## LabtechLewis

mbrewer said:


> I shot a nice one years ago that bee lined my tree sniffed the first step followed the rest up with his eyes saw me and bolted like he was gone forever. He went 30 yards before stopping to look back. I was ready but not steady and made a poor hit on him. It was near last light so I snuck out returned the next morning and found him right where I last saw him stiff as a board.
> 
> That was the first time I ever left a deer till the next morning without any follow up at all. A valuable lesson learned there.


That is exactly the type of "look-back" I was talking about. Had one coming in from my 10 o'clock one morning, maybe 5 years ago. I planned to draw when he jumped over a downed tree. I figured he wouldn't be able to see the movement because he was leaping. Wrong. He picked me on the way down and took off when his feet hit the ground. He was nice enough to run out to 50 yards or so and look back so I could see exactly how wide he was. Not a big buck by your standards, but had me fired up that morning! Experience is quite the teacher.


----------



## Trout King

bowhunter42 said:


> Infalt is the only one that has a real chance of shooting a buck i think. The first Michigan episode made most of the guys in the challenge seem Like fair weather hunters. Just goes to show, Michigan hunters truly are the best. Its a whole new ball game on Michigan public land, and they're gonna leave Michigan with the butts handed to them. I liked there other episodes, but the last one was a joke.


Agree with the first part about Dan being the most likely as he hunts a style conducive to the terrain here. I like the aggressiveness. All or nothing! 

Disagree on them being a joke. Day 1 they have to figure out a game plan. Maybe they should be more aggressive moving forward.


----------



## mbrewer

LabtechLewis said:


> That is exactly the type of "look-back" I was talking about. Had one coming in from my 10 o'clock one morning, maybe 5 years ago. I planned to draw when he jumped over a downed tree. I figured he wouldn't be able to see the movement because he was leaping. Wrong. He picked me on the way down and took off when his feet hit the ground. He was nice enough to run out to 50 yards or so and look back so I could see exactly how wide he was. Not a big buck by your standards, but had me fired up that morning! Experience is quite the teacher.


My standards are the same as yours and anyone else happy with their choices.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

What is THP seems like something I'd do good in


----------



## LabtechLewis

mbrewer said:


> My standards are the same as yours and anyone else happy with their choices.


I know that. I was describing the deer, more than I was describing you.


----------



## U of M Fan

DEDGOOSE said:


> What is THP seems like something I'd do good in


I’m pretty sure it’s in weed.


----------



## LabtechLewis

mustang72 said:


> I respectfully disagree. I'm sure he heard those deer in the water well before he saw them. I'm sure at first he did adjust his body for the draw, then held still once he knew it was a doe and fawn. Dan is a killer!


I am unsure what to do in that case. Draw early and assume it's a target? Then how do you let down? Wait to confirm it's a target? Then not be able to draw. I guess that's the challenge, eh?


----------



## Hookslinger

Dont understand all the defensiveness and negative comments from some here. Saying things like the first episode was a joke, and they will get their butts handed to them here in MI. These guys have hunted more days and have more knowledge/experience in hunting public land bucks than most of us here will ever have. I understand its gonna be a heck of a challenge compared to some of the other states they hunt. I'm glad to have the crew here in MI though, and I'm hoping they prove the naysayers wrong. We'll see, it is fun watching these guys in our home state though!


----------



## mbrewer

LabtechLewis said:


> I am unsure what to do in that case. Draw early and assume it's a target? Then how do you let down? Wait to confirm it's a target? Then not be able to draw. I guess that's the challenge, eh?


I know what I would have done. As soon as that snoopy B Word was aimed in the right direction I would have spooked her off intentionally.

Aggressive hunting permits aggressive tactics.


----------



## LuckyBucks

Looks like Dan found a nice big fresh rub.

View attachment 438895


----------



## Fool'em

I watched the video posted on here last night. That’s the first time I’ve seen these guys. I think they are on the right track. Sucks on a short hunt to have about the worst possible weather you can have, but that’s just the way the cookie crumbles sometimes. 
I had a hard time figuring how many hunters had tags but looked like 4-6 hunters so if one or two kill a buck that would be in line with my prediction. 

I see their initial strategy is a solid plan given their weather conditions. The old guy I think his name is Dan seems pretty good I agree I think he will kill a nice buck this week. 
I’d love to compare notes with these guys as they seemed to miss a couple things that I usually look for when evaluating a spot. They are very subtle but it makes a huge difference in my success or failure. So important to my plan I won’t share them on the inter web at all.


----------



## jr28schalm

stickbow shooter said:


> I like there approach to scent control and camo lol. No diaper dust needed.


Heard some of them guys picked Michigan cause of full rec. Lol


----------



## hplayer13

Fool'em said:


> I watched the video posted on here last night. That’s the first time I’ve seen these guys. I think they are on the right track. Sucks on a short hunt to have about the worst possible weather you can have, but that’s just the way the cookie crumbles sometimes.
> I had a hard time figuring how many hunters had tags but looked like 4-6 hunters so if one or two kill a buck that would be in line with my prediction.
> 
> I see their initial strategy is a solid plan given their weather conditions. The old guy I think his name is Dan seems pretty good I agree I think he will kill a nice buck this week.
> I’d love to compare notes with these guys as they seemed to miss a couple things that I usually look for when evaluating a spot. They are very subtle but it makes a huge difference in my success or failure. So important to my plan I won’t share them on the inter web at all.


So you’re wanting to learn from the knowledge of these guys, while you hold back the knowledge you’ve learned from us on the “inter web”.......

Riiiiiiiiight........


----------



## whitetail&walleye

Lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stickbow shooter

Fool'em said:


> I watched the video posted on here last night. That’s the first time I’ve seen these guys. I think they are on the right track. Sucks on a short hunt to have about the worst possible weather you can have, but that’s just the way the cookie crumbles sometimes.
> I had a hard time figuring how many hunters had tags but looked like 4-6 hunters so if one or two kill a buck that would be in line with my prediction.
> 
> I see their initial strategy is a solid plan given their weather conditions. The old guy I think his name is Dan seems pretty good I agree I think he will kill a nice buck this week.
> I’d love to compare notes with these guys as they seemed to miss a couple things that I usually look for when evaluating a spot. They are very subtle but it makes a huge difference in my success or failure. So important to my plan I won’t share them on the inter web at all.


Yea you might say he is pretty good lol.


----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## Sasquatch Lives

I consider Michigan public land with a bow the ultimate deer hunting challenge.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Sasquatch Lives said:


> I consider Michigan public land with a bow the ultimate deer hunting challenge.


I agree with you, but then that's all I've every done.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

stickbow shooter said:


> I agree with you, but then that's all I've every done.


Me too except with a gun.


----------



## retired dundo

Sewey said:


> THP, Tethrd, and The Huntingbeast have all been posting some updates on their social media accounts as well. I don't have Facebook, but have been following along on Instagram. Definitely excited for the first video to drop of their time here in MI thus far.





stickbow shooter said:


> View attachment 438945





stickbow shooter said:


> View attachment 438945


Are all those bucks Zacks


----------



## Ac338

retired dundo said:


> Are all those bucks Zacks


No they are Infalts


----------



## bowhunter426

Ac338 said:


> No they are Infalts


Wonder what the collection looks like now


----------



## Trout King

bowhunter426 said:


> Wonder what the collection looks like now


By some of the comments in this thread, he holds nothing on some of our members!


----------



## stickbow shooter

Yea that's a older pic, can't imagine what his walls look like now. All taken with ZERO scent control products or gimmicks. Or as he says " pixie dust " lol.


----------



## Lumberman

Man he sure has some impressive racks.

I hope they do an update again tonight.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Infalt is one bad dude. Down to earth and funny too.


----------



## aacosta

New episode out


----------



## stickbow shooter

They have a new podcast out also. Great info.


----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Dan's shirt rocks, as usual. :lol:


----------



## FREEPOP

I know where Ted and the other guy are.
I also know where the guys that went to the island in the swamp are.
I have a good guess where Infalt is.


----------



## ReeseHunter

Never heard of these guys before this thread. They have quickly become the only hunting show worth watching. I sure hope they have some luck here in Michigan.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

I was glad to see someone was willing to stick a basket 6. Can't wait for episode 3


----------



## RMH

Whitetail_hunter said:


> I was glad to see someone was willing to stick a basket 6. Can't wait for episode 3


He had two tags........lol. I was wondering why, I thought they were after older bucks.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

RMH said:


> He had two tags........lol. I was wondering why, I thought they were after older bucks.


Looks to me like they are being realistic. I like it.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

These guys are the real deal. Make the "pro" hunters on tv who are always hunting lame outfitted hunts and high fences and shamelessly hawking products look like the amateurs they are.


----------



## B Smithiers

Lets not ruin it for those who have not and cannot at this time watch it! At camp and very little service! Appreciate and respect this group, to me this is reality “TV” at its best.


----------



## Trout King

Good show. Almost sure I know where Dan and Joe are. Had a feeling someone would hunt that area, but not that spot if I am right. I have a feeling they saw some more vehicles the last couple days...


----------



## FREEPOP

Trout King said:


> Good show. Almost sure I know where Dan and Joe are. Had a feeling someone would hunt that area, but not that spot if I am right. I have a feeling they saw some more vehicles the last couple days...


Could be in for a surprise tomorrow, with all the people that will be out.


----------



## greense1

Pretty cool to see that they actually saw some deer and a couple decent ones at that. I love their productions. Not pitching anything and showing what reality is. Just really well done and pretty impressive to find the deer like that. I've picked up a few things to look for just from watching which is always nice as well.


----------



## B Smithiers

I honestly don’t care where they are at. Like to watch their videos but I am not a Fan Boy that wants to take it further than that. Wish them luck!


----------



## JBooth

The duck hunters are going to add a twist tomorrow. Saw a lot of bow hunters headed north too. The last couple videos should be entertaining


----------



## jr28schalm

stickbow shooter said:


> They have a new podcast out also. Great info.


You better start working on your camera skills..lol


----------



## stickbow shooter

jr28schalm said:


> You better start working on your camera skills..lol


No doubt lol.


----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## U of M Fan

jr28schalm said:


> You better start working on your camera skills..lol


With a face like this I’m sure he will be stuck being the camera man and not the hunter!!!


----------



## snortwheeze

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 439219
> 
> With a face like this I’m sure he will be stuck being the camera man and not the hunter!!!


:lol:. They need a traditional shooter !


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 439219
> 
> With a face like this I’m sure he will be stuck being the camera man and not the hunter!!!


Mick Dodge?


----------



## stickbow shooter

snortwheeze said:


> :lol:. They need a traditional shooter !


There is a guy on the THP ( Gregg) that does shoot a longbow as well as a compound. They stick him behind the camera alot too. :sad:


----------



## d_rek

So looks like one of the tethrd crew hammered a doe .. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Doing their part to manage the Michigan herd. Something many residents won’t do.


----------



## FREEPOP

Playin' Hooky said:


> Doing their part to manage the Michigan herd. Something many residents won’t do.


How do they know what the herd needs management wise? They've only been here a few days.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Haven’t seen a third video and don’t follow social media. Maybe I’ve got my teams mixed up but at least one of them was on a high density piece of ground not far from my place.


----------



## d_rek

Playin' Hooky said:


> Doing their part to manage the Michigan herd. Something many residents won’t do.


I don’t fault em for it, but maybe their expectations at getting on bucks has been tempered a little lol.

Does are best eating. I would have chot it too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnhunter247

Trout King said:


> Keith Warren may take offense to this statement,lmao.


There is nothing about shooting someone’s pets behind a fence that should be in the word hunting. So yep I’m in agreement that this is the first time a professional group has come to Michigan for an out of state hunt. Kieth Warren is about as far away from a hunter as you can get.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySteve

FREEPOP said:


> How do they know what the herd needs management wise? They've only been here a few days.


In their defense.... dan infalt did say the first thing he does when traveling to a new state is he calls dnr and talks to biologists. They also have eberhardt there giving them pointers.


----------



## 83mulligan

stickbow shooter said:


> There is a guy on the THP ( Gregg) that does shoot a longbow as well as a compound. They stick him behind the camera alot too. :sad:


But....His wife travels with the crew and cooks for them while there out. So, you got that going against you.....


----------



## johnhunter247

I just watched the two videos. Dans partner in the second video was calling the buck a shooter and was going to take the shot if he didn’t run out of light? From what I gathered that’s what his intentions were. Did they lower there standards for Michigan public land or do they normally target two year olds? I don’t watch there shows so that’s why I ask. Normally on hunting shows it’s all about mature bucks. I kind of like the episodes here in Michigan because it’s reality of what the majority of Michigan hunters face trying to hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyBucks

johnhunter247 said:


> I just watched the two videos. Dans partner in the second video was calling the buck a shooter and was going to take the shot if he didn’t run out of light? From what I gathered that’s what his intentions were. Did they lower there standards for Michigan public land or do they normally target two year olds? I don’t watch there shows so that’s why I ask. Normally on hunting shows it’s all about mature bucks. I kind of like the episodes here in Michigan because it’s reality of what the majority of Michigan hunters face trying to hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Joe has two tags. And, he is a stone cold big buck killing machine


----------



## d_rek

johnhunter247 said:


> I just watched the two videos. Dans partner in the second video was calling the buck a shooter and was going to take the shot if he didn’t run out of light? From what I gathered that’s what his intentions were. Did they lower there standards for Michigan public land or do they normally target two year olds? I don’t watch there shows so that’s why I ask. Normally on hunting shows it’s all about mature bucks. I kind of like the episodes here in Michigan because it’s reality of what the majority of Michigan hunters face trying to hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another website said 100” or better was their target, but I believe they are revising down based on what they are seeing. There might not be a 100” buck in the areas they are hunting. I was a little surprised at that too, as Joe (the young guy) has put down some absolute slammers in other states. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowhunter426

d_rek said:


> Another website said 100” or better was their target, but I believe they are revising down based on what they are seeing. There might not be a 100” buck in the areas they are hunting. I was a little surprised at that too, as Joe (the young guy) has put down some absolute slammers in other states.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The buck he shot last year in the PLC was a stud.


----------



## Dish7

Playin' Hooky said:


> Doing their part to manage the Michigan herd. Something many residents won’t do.


No offense to anyone but these guys are not here to help manage the herd. They are here to be successful and get kills on film. That's what they do.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted

d_rek said:


> Another website said 100” or better was their target, but I believe they are revising down based on what they are seeing. There might not be a 100” buck in the areas they are hunting. I was a little surprised at that too, as Joe (the young guy) has put down some absolute slammers in other states.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Who doesnt shoot absolute slammers in other states???


----------



## LuckyBucks

(For those without Facebook)


----------



## LuckyBucks

Infalt/Eberhart podcast https://thehuntingpublic.podbean.co...and-wdan-infalt-john-eberhart-tethrd-and-thp/


----------



## protectionisamust

I would have shot a doe too. Nothing like fresh venison cooked over a fire with friends and family. That there is what its all about!


----------



## DirtySteve

johnhunter247 said:


> I just watched the two videos. Dans partner in the second video was calling the buck a shooter and was going to take the shot if he didn’t run out of light? From what I gathered that’s what his intentions were. Did they lower there standards for Michigan public land or do they normally target two year olds? I don’t watch there shows so that’s why I ask. Normally on hunting shows it’s all about mature bucks. I kind of like the episodes here in Michigan because it’s reality of what the majority of Michigan hunters face trying to hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was definitely contemplating shooting the deer and he asked the camera guy at one point what he thought. He said i think that is a 2.5 yr old buck and he mentioned he had 2 tags. As far as lowering the standard I am not sure what their standard is or was other than coming here for a fun deer hunting challenge with a good group of guys. It is what draws alot of us fans to the show. They are very relatable. I know i have gone on many trips in my life with one goal in mind and completley changed my line of thinking given different circumstances than I expected. A bear hunt in the keweenaw comes to mind 2 yrs ago when we got there and it was 88 degrees on our first day at the end of sept. It was the hottest weather of the year for the area. 

I would bet most shows that didnt make a kill would not show footage of them talking about shooting a deer of that size. It makes the show relateable.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted

Apparently the new reason to whack little bucks= "i have two tags"


----------



## stickbow shooter

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Apparently the new reason to whack little bucks= "i have two tags"


Works for me


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted

stickbow shooter said:


> Works for me


Works for everyone


----------



## stickbow shooter

LuckyBucks said:


> Infalt/Eberhart podcast https://thehuntingpublic.podbean.co...and-wdan-infalt-john-eberhart-tethrd-and-thp/


This is a very good podcast. Lots of good info for those willing to listen.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Sounded to me like he planned on going back on day 3 but getting closer to where the deer came out. I hope he does.


----------



## U of M Fan

Can’t wait to see and hear the next episodes with the addition of the weekend warriors.


----------



## johnhunter247

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Apparently the new reason to whack little bucks= "i have two tags"


That’s unfortunate thinking. But to each his own I guess. I think lots of guys don’t consider hunting successful unless they kill something. There is so much more gratifying things that come from hunting that come before killing. Don’t get me wrong I love grabbing onto the horns of a mature whitetail. But there is a lot more to it. Some of my most successful hunting trips that I paid good money for ended up with me coming home with a unpunched tag in my pocket. But I made great friends and had great encounters and fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stickbow shooter

I'm hearing Dan just showed a pic of a lighted nock on instagram. Sounds like it might of been a miss.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

stickbow shooter said:


> I'm hearing Dan just showed a pic of a lighted nock on instagram. Sounds like it might of been a miss.


Yep. Showed a vid of the lighted nock and then back to Dan with a sheepish smile...video was captioned, "Bringing the cart is bad juju" or something like that. Of course that could be sarcasm. Because THP boys say never bring the cart many times in their videos.


----------



## Double d's

Never.bring.the.cart


----------



## jstfish48162

Double d's said:


> Never.bring.the.cart


X2!!!


----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## DirtySteve

GVDocHoliday said:


> Yep. Showed a vid of the lighted nock and then back to Dan with a sheepish smile...video was captioned, "Bringing the cart is bad juju" or something like that. Of course that could be sarcasm. Because THP boys say never bring the cart many times in their videos.


The sheepish smile could also be because they kinda kicked their butts in the challenge last yr in Minnesota......now s oring again. Atleast thats my hope.


----------



## LuckyBucks

"sheepish smile"... With Dan that could mean anything. He's not quite what most would call 'normal' 

Funny video...


----------



## November Sunrise

LuckyBucks said:


> "sheepish smile"... With Dan that could mean anything. He's not quite what most would call 'normal'
> 
> Funny video...


LOL - that is most definitely NOT normal. 

Not often that a youtube video yields that many chuckles. Good stuff.


----------



## Groundsize

Dish7 said:


> That's how the combo is set up for those that want to use that way. It's not a rule that one has to be small. But these guys are mature buck killers. A big part of what they are doing is to show that it can be done. I like watching them just as much as the rest you. But honestly, who wants to see them travel all this way, wade 2 miles through crotch deep swamp water and set up their mobile systems to kill a six point. They could do that 100 yards from the truck. JMO.


I agree. I wouldn't leave Iowa if I was them


----------



## Groundsize

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Apparently the new reason to whack little bucks= "i have two tags"


You think they would be able to shoot a doe or two around your land in Hillsdale? or to challenging? JK of course.


----------



## Eyecon

That wasn’t a miss. Dan shot a doe. Then had to fish it out of the water.


----------



## Eyecon

Short video of them talking about it on the tethered guys Instagram


----------



## cakebaker

Groundsize said:


> You think they would be able to shoot a doe or two around your land in Hillsdale? or to challenging? JK of course.


Just goes to show it's the land and the bucks or deer in general gotta be there.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Never ever ever bring the cart into the woods with you! Duh!

Also, always leave your skinning/gutting knife and camera in the truck.


----------



## bowhunter426

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Never ever ever bring the cart into the woods with you! Duh!
> 
> Also, always leave your skinning/gutting knife and camera in the truck.


I find if I forget it all at home my odds of success are much higher.


----------



## d_rek

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Never ever ever bring the cart into the woods with you! Duh!
> 
> Also, always leave your skinning/gutting knife and camera in the truck.


I’m pretty sure if you forget your release or ammo your guaranteed to see at least one shooter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## retired dundo

Yep the more you forget the better the odds of seeing something


----------



## LuckyBucks

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=507161939841622


----------



## Sam22

MPOW said:


> they got their beginnings with Midwest Whitetail and Bill Winke


The THP guys used to be on Midwest Whitetail. Split off to do THP.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP

Are they done in Michigan?


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

One of the best bucks I ever got was when I had my deer cart and the rest of my gear loaded into the back of the suv and discovered that the latch to unlock the lift gate was broken and I couldn't get the deer cart out. Was a pia to get my other gear out just to hunt. Ended up having a long cold wet drag late into the night in the freezing rain all my myself. Loved it.


----------



## swampbuck

Could be the ausable backwaterss, could just as easily be the muskegon backwaters. I know more places than I could count like that. I dont recognize the campground though.

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247

Did they load the third video yet? I seen the first two from Michigan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyBucks

swampbuck said:


> Could be the ausable backwaterss, could just as easily be the muskegon backwaters. I know more places than I could count like that. I dont recognize the campground though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S367VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


In the podcast John Eberhart mentioned they were going to go to a southern area but ended up going somewhere in central MI.


----------



## stickbow shooter

John also slipped up in the podcast and mentioned either Lake Isabella or Isabella lake( one of the two.) And he said the county record for where they are at scored 151.


----------



## LuckyBucks

stickbow shooter said:


> John also slipped up in the podcast and mentioned either Lake Isabella or Isabella lake( one of the two.) And he said the county record for where they are at scored 151.


I heard that too but was too lazy to check county records, LOL


----------



## Playin' Hooky

One of the crews was in my neighborhood. Didn’t even try to disguise it with some of the flooding footage they showed. 

A number of our members would have recognized it as well.


----------



## LuckyBucks

Someone got a trailcam pic of the Tethrd crew.


----------



## QDMAMAN

LuckyBucks said:


> Someone got a trailcam pic of the Tethrd crew.
> 
> View attachment 440059


That’s John E. on the right.


----------



## Double d's

John must acting as a tour guide.
Those islands they went too sure look familiar.


----------



## stickbow shooter

LuckyBucks said:


> Someone got a trailcam pic of the Tethrd crew.
> 
> View attachment 440059


You should put it in the Trespassers thread lol.


----------



## RMH

QDMAMAN said:


> I think that’s John E. on the right.


I have never seen John with a gut, looks more like Jeff. Or you maybe.


----------



## Double d's

Listened to the pod cast while driving home today. I must say it was a great exchange between all that were there. 
Something there for new and old alike.


----------



## U of M Fan

stickbow shooter said:


> John also slipped up in the podcast and mentioned either Lake Isabella or Isabella lake( one of the two.) And he said the county record for where they are at scored 151.


John was talking about where he lived (around lake Isabella).


----------



## kdogger

swampbuck said:


> Could be the ausable backwaterss, could just as easily be the muskegon backwaters. I know more places than I could count like that. I dont recognize the campground though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S367VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Maple river SGA is also a possibility.


----------



## FREEPOP

At this point, I don't believe that there will be a mass flocking to their locations if they were disclosed :lol:


----------



## d_rek

FREEPOP said:


> At this point, I don't believe that there will be a mass flocking to their locations if they were disclosed :lol:


I'm still trying to decide who the challenge makes look worse: Michigan or THP? Lol.


----------



## JBooth

A lot of times if they don’t fill tags they will come back and try again. Maybe we will get lucky and they’ll come in November!


----------



## DirtySteve

d_rek said:


> I'm still trying to decide who the challenge makes look worse: Michigan or THP? Lol.


I am not sure how it looks bad on michigan. Take a look at ohio episodes last year. They were there for a solid week of good weather. They had 3 hunters with tags and no deer shot. It was still a great week of episodes. 

To me the show is more about the process and how they approach hunting situations vs kills. When you count them all up there are very few kills in a 90 episode season.


----------



## stickbow shooter

DirtySteve said:


> I am not sure how it looks bad on michigan. Take a look at ohio episodes last year. They were there for a solid week of good weather. They had 3 hunters with tags and no deer shot. It was still a great week of episodes.
> 
> To me the show is more about the process and how they approach hunting situations vs kills. When you count them all up there are very few kills in a 90 episode season.


Yep they were on deer, nobody can tag out every hunt in every state. Heck most guys are lucky to get a buck ever few years on public land.


----------



## bowhunter42

It was only a five day challenge and is all wrapped up now isn't it?


----------



## ArrowFlinger

DirtySteve said:


> I am not sure how it looks bad on michigan. Take a look at ohio episodes last year. They were there for a solid week of good weather. They had 3 hunters with tags and no deer shot. It was still a great week of episodes.
> 
> To me the show is more about the process and how they approach hunting situations vs kills. When you count them all up there are very few kills in a 90 episode season.


This is why this is the best show out there. It is reality. Those other (high fence) managed property shows are just commercials. Like the Sat. morning cartoons were for the cereal companies back in the day.


----------



## Spartan Mikey

Their post on Twitter a few minutes ago says a Michigan buck is down.


----------



## bigdoedown

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Pretty serious accusations there, got any proof? I didn't think so.


if you only knew...


----------



## DirtySteve

bowhunter42 said:


> It was only a five day challenge and is all wrapped up now isn't it?


Probably wrapped up now. They are typically 3-4 days behind with editing. I was expecting day 3 to be released yesterday and it wasnt. Hopefully that meams they got alot of great video to edit.

They have also been doing podcasts while they are together and stuff for all their channels i am sure so it probably eats alot of their time. Probably why only one guy fron THP bought tags.


----------



## MidMichigan10

The one thing that really surprises me about THP and The Hunting Beast guys is how they will hunt pretty open terrain. For some reason I always thought that they would be hunting the thickest, nastiest cover that you could possibly find. But after watching the THP over the past few years and seeing Joe and Dan's tactics, they seem to hunt "open" areas often. Obviously these are not open crop fields, but they are still open areas. Spots that come to mind are tall grassy areas in Michigan, open areas around the canals/cuts in Missouri, the sandhills in NE, etc. I guess I would say that it has surprised me that they have had so much luck in these areas and has definitely taught me not to look over them when scouting.


----------



## beer and nuts

"open areas"=filming. Keep that in mind.


----------



## thegospelisgood

beer and nuts said:


> "open areas"=filming. Keep that in mind.


"open areas"= not many dudes hunt from the ground and prefer tree stands and spook all the deers into the open areas. Great for killin.


----------



## Chuck

These guys have had to over come some pretty bad weather conditions. I have to wonder how many guys from Michigan would have even been out in those conditions. 

This is the first archery opener I have missed ever. Im not sitting in a muggy, sweaty, and mosquitoy fest. Forget about it! It was 86 and humid and we didnt even have rain and flooding where I hunted. 

I think these guys could get it done here. Especially with more time. They work hard and are good at fleshing out those over looked or hard to get to areas.


----------



## Groundsize

DirtySteve said:


> I am not sure how it looks bad on michigan. Take a look at ohio episodes last year. They were there for a solid week of good weather. They had 3 hunters with tags and no deer shot. It was still a great week of episodes.
> 
> To me the show is more about the process and how they approach hunting situations vs kills. When you count them all up there are very few kills in a 90 episode season.


Steve,
I understand your statement but lets go a little deeper. If they did encounter bucks like they did in Michigan while hunting Ohio they would pass them all. We all can agree on that.


----------



## Hookslinger

I wish they would hit a couple spots in southern MI on their way out.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

The Maple River holds some giants.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

HUBBHUNTER said:


> The Maple River holds some giants.


Hubb did you recognize where Infalt was that day in episode 2?


----------



## DirtySteve

Well we havent seen the lastt 3 episodes yet so it is hard to say that for certain.

We know that Dan infalt made some comments that they were targeting 100" or bigger. I would say that makes sense for an unfamiliar hunter coming into michigan. Afterall it is the minimum entry for our record books and the deer they are used to shooting in Missouri and iowa would probably be close to a county record in alot of portions in michigan. 

I dont think we know what their expectation going into ohio was but they struggled with hunting pressure and they were pretty keyed in on an 8 point that to me looked like something in the 115" range and they refered to it as a big buck many times. I am not the best at guessing rack size but it looked less impressive than the two plumgranny posted here this morning. It was great footage and they got in close to the deer twice on the ground. Great show.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Playin' Hooky said:


> Hubb did you recognize where Infalt was that day in episode 2?


Yeah I recognize where they were driving through the flooded area in the first 2 mins of the video.


----------



## FISHMANMARK

Playin' Hooky said:


> Hubb did you recognize where Infalt was that day in episode 2?



I did.


----------



## thill

I think they target mature deer vs rack size. During one of the podcasts, John E gave a good breakdown of what a typical MI 1, 2 & 3 year old buck's rack should measure. I think at this point, they'd be happy with anything 2.5 yrs or older.


----------



## Prouder02

Infalt is going to take out a slob tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cakebaker

HUBBHUNTER said:


> The Maple River holds some giants.


Most are never seen because of bad hunters????


----------



## cakebaker

FISHMANMARK said:


> I did.


Yup


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

cakebaker said:


> Most are never seen because of bad hunters????


It's the hunter


----------



## cakebaker

Why didn't they hunt southern Michigan?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

cakebaker said:


> Why didn't they hunt southern Michigan?


Because it's over rated.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

cakebaker said:


> Why didn't they hunt southern Michigan?


Minimal public land for that many guys.


----------



## Waif

cakebaker said:


> Why didn't they hunt southern Michigan?


Cause that'd be like having a bachelor party at Chuck E Cheeses , instead of Vegas....


----------



## Prouder02

cakebaker said:


> Why didn't they hunt southern Michigan?


I was told they were planning on it and we’re going to set up camp in Waterloo until Eberhart started telling everyone and there neighbor what campsite they were going to be at.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GATORGETTER

Nobody has mentioned the flashing red lights of the windmills in the first Michigan episode. I thought they were tail lights From cars driving by at first.


----------



## Eyecon

New video dropping now


----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## Firefighter

Chuck said:


> These guys have had to over come some pretty bad weather conditions. I have to wonder how many guys from Michigan would have even been out in those conditions.
> 
> This is the first archery opener I have missed ever. Im not sitting in a muggy, sweaty, and mosquitoy fest. Forget about it! It was 86 and humid and we didnt even have rain and flooding where I hunted.
> 
> I think these guys could get it done here. Especially with more time. They work hard and are good at fleshing out those over looked or hard to get to areas.



Nobody else has said it, but I will:

This scenario set up perfectly for killing deer. Downpours for first few days allowed for tons of low impact scouting. Weather turned Thursday to near perfect conditions. 

How many "elite" guys were hunting?

How many deer did they kill?

Michigan tends to level the playing field.


----------



## Firefighter

Chuck said:


> These guys have had to over come some pretty bad weather conditions. I have to wonder how many guys from Michigan would have even been out in those conditions.
> 
> This is the first archery opener I have missed ever. Im not sitting in a muggy, sweaty, and mosquitoy fest. Forget about it! It was 86 and humid and we didnt even have rain and flooding where I hunted.
> 
> I think these guys could get it done here. Especially with more time. They work hard and are good at fleshing out those over looked or hard to get to areas.



Nobody else has said it, but I will:

This scenario set up perfectly for killing deer. Downpours for first few days allowed for tons of low impact scouting. Weather turned Thursday to near perfect conditions with deer itching to move.

How many "elite" guys were hunting?

How many deer did they kill?

Michigan tends to level the playing field.


----------



## FREEPOP

You can say that again


----------



## Tilden Hunter

Good show so far. I'd be interested in what they would do the same and what they would do differently while rifle hunting. They move fast to their spots for bow hunting, but would the move slower if rifle hunting?


----------



## jr28schalm

Dan's got me hooked..lol


----------



## whitetail&walleye

GATORGETTER said:


> Nobody has mentioned the flashing red lights of the windmills in the first Michigan episode. I thought they were tail lights From cars driving by at first.


Lol I noticed that but was trying not to say anything. 

But that could be a number of different places

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilden Hunter

jr28schalm said:


> Dan's got me hooked..lol


Is he old mustache guy? If so I'd feel better if he got a new windshield. Yeah, a minor point, but still, get a new windshield.


----------



## whitetail&walleye

I do like the sparrow that joe came up with. Seen in his video where he killed the buck in its bed

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySteve

Tilden Hunter said:


> Good show so far. I'd be interested in what they would do the same and what they would do differently while rifle hunting. They move fast to their spots for bow hunting, but would the move slower if rifle hunting?


They have alot of gun hunting shows in iowa. They are agressive. They do short hunts then do wind bumps through bedding areas.


----------



## Namrock

Best line I've herd from them so far, "there's no APR here so they better watch their 6"


----------



## Firefighter

cakebaker said:


> Why didn't they hunt southern Michigan?


Because one of the individuals spilled the beans in a public format. It was originally slated to be further south.


----------



## johnhunter247

Imagine if lee lakosky had to do a public land challenge in Michigan! He would be completely lost! I bet lee could spend three months here and not lay eyes on one three year old.
Just watched video 3. Didn’t these guys know going in that Michigan was home to the biggest population of Mississippi eleven pointers?!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stickbow shooter

johnhunter247 said:


> Imagine if lee lakosky had to do a public land challenge in Michigan! He would be completely lost!
> Just watched video 3. Didn’t these guys know going in that Michigan was home to the biggest population of Mississippi eleven pointers?!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lee ,Kiskys probably the Drurys also.


----------



## jr28schalm

Did these guys hunt friday and saturday?. Whens the show over?


----------



## stickbow shooter

jr28schalm said:


> Did these guys hunt friday and saturday?. Whens the show over?


I believe a couple stayed according to guys on the hunting beast site.


----------



## NbyNW

jr28schalm said:


> Did these guys hunt friday and saturday?. Whens the show over?


They posted earlier on IG today they are out for their last shot at a MI buck tonight. They always have a delay from actual hunt until videos are out due to editing time and travel.


----------



## PunyTrout

jr28schalm said:


> Whens the show over?


It ain't over till the fat lady sings...


----------



## anagranite

These guys are good hunters, fun to watch and have adapted to many states/terrain. I think they were under the impression that there is a lack of deer in Michigan but we only have a lack of mature deer. 

I'll bet that a lot of people with hunting experience could see or possibly kill nice bucks in Michigan if they put the effort into it. I hunt many states but unfortunately don't spend the time or effort into michigan because of my past experiences. If I have a week or 10 days then I'll spend it in Kansas, Ohio, Nebraska, Wyoming or Iowa.


----------



## stickbow shooter

The two guys that were clueless were the Tetherd guys. But they are not known for killing deer.


----------



## Dish7

Firefighter said:


> Nobody else has said it, but I will:
> 
> This scenario set up perfectly for killing deer. Downpours for first few days allowed for tons of low impact scouting. Weather turned Thursday to near perfect conditions with deer itching to move.
> 
> How many "elite" guys were hunting?
> 
> How many deer did they kill?
> 
> Michigan tends to level the playing field.


I'm going to disagree a bit, I think. Here's the thing. I don't care who you are, the first week of October is only good if you have scouted extensively. Walking into completely new ground and getting it done in a week is tough anywhere. I used to hunt in the "Golden Triangle" in Illinois. It was a hang your own stands set up. Here's a 600 acre farm that you have never set foot on. You've got all to yourself. You have five days. It's not easy at all. And that's in an awesome place to hunt. JMO.


----------



## cakebaker

stickbow shooter said:


> Lee ,Kiskys probably the Drurys also.





johnhunter247 said:


> Imagine if lee lakosky had to do a public land challenge in Michigan! He would be completely lost! I bet lee could spend three months here and not lay eyes on one three year old.
> Just watched video 3. Didn’t these guys know going in that Michigan was home to the biggest population of Mississippi eleven pointers?!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure if lakosky owned 20 acres of private land and was the only hunter he could kill a 3yr old in Michigan. It's when you add in more hunters then you have to increase the acreage to balance out the pressure for success.


----------



## FREEPOP

You can say that again.


----------



## Hookslinger

Waif said:


> Cause that'd be like having a bachelor party at Chuck E Cheeses , instead of Vegas....


I dont know about that. The bucks are bigger down here because there are more ag fields. John E. said that, so it must be true right? I wouldn't know personally. I've never hunted up north, and I haven't figured out how to kill big bucks yet.


----------



## johnhunter247

cakebaker said:


> I'm sure if lakosky owned 20 acres of private land and was the only hunter he could kill a 3yr old in Michigan. It's when you add in more hunters then you have to increase the acreage to balance out the pressure for success.


I disagree, lee would be lost without 30,000 acres and food plots. IF I was betting I would take any die hard Michigan bow hunter over lakosky any day. Turn a die hard Michigan bow hunter loose on Lee’s stomping grounds and I bet his success is better. These types of guys don’t have a clue about real world hunting for the average joe. Like I said I’m pretty sure lee would be lost. When I hunt Iowa and Missouri (I love it!) killing mature bucks is like shooting fish in a barrel. It’s almost too easy. I’m talking about lee coming to a highly pressured place like we live in and killing a mature deer once let alone consistently. Hell not even a mature deer! Just a three year old... Lee would definitely be lost. All his fancy gadgets wouldn’t help him. I like these guys from thp because they are doing things the average joe has to endure for there show. These guys are just real. I’ve never watched them before. I gave up watching hunting shows actually. Every show 15 minutes of infomercials and 15 minutes of huge deer coming, dying and hero shot. They suck honestly. But these guys I’m going to start watching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilden Hunter

Hookslinger said:


> I dont know about that. The bucks are bigger down here because there are more ag fields. John E. said that, so it must be true right? I wouldn't know personally. I've never hunted up north, and I haven't figured out how to kill big bucks yet.


I'm thinking he was referring to the experience, not the antlers.


----------



## RMH

johnhunter247 said:


> Imagine if lee lakosky had to do a public land challenge in Michigan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He would be completely lost! I bet lee could spend three months here and not lay eyes on one three year old.
> Just watched video 3. Didn’t these guys know going in that Michigan was home to the biggest population of Mississippi eleven pointers?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Tiffany would have the best chance at a BIG1 with all the volunteer help that would be at her feet.


----------



## PunyTrout

RMH said:


> think Tiffany would have the best chance at a *BIG1* with all the volunteer help that would be at her *feet*.


Was that a nod to @Walt Donaldson ?


----------



## Waif

Hookslinger said:


> I dont know about that. The bucks are bigger down here because there are more ag fields. John E. said that, so it must be true right? I wouldn't know personally. I've never hunted up north, and I haven't figured out how to kill big bucks yet.


Exactly!
They could have hunted Jackson county's postage stamp of public if the show was big bucks or bust.
Public land challenge.. Allegan state area , Yankee Springs ,Lowell , ect. could make a show too. 
Better soil ,better ag in some areas do equate to better nutrition. Better deer numbers. Even better winter clime, all up the odds of better racks. Can't argue that.


It would take multiple visits to several regions of Mi. to do it all justice. Even the U.P. is varied in regions. So add a couple three more visits.
And to scratch out a good solid older buck where older bucks are scarcer...Lots more homework ,and a little luck now and then. But I'm not sure that was the only goal here. 
But hey , it's their gig. Don't matter to me where or how they choose. Hope they enjoy the taste/sample of hunting here.

You'd like multiple hunts in the U.P. and Northern Lower ,and Northern Southern.rolleyes
We can say it's all the same. As well as find it and the deer are not....
Just the different environments are worth experiencing.


----------



## Dish7

johnhunter247 said:


> I disagree, lee would be lost without 30,000 acres and food plots.


I'm not big fan of his show but I believe that I read somewhere the Lee Lakosky was an extremely good hunter in Minnesota before moving to Iowa and getting on TV. Certainly can't fault him for having a deer hunting set up that every one of us would love. JMO.


----------



## Hookslinger

Waif said:


> Exactly!
> They could have hunted Jackson county's postage stamp of public if the show was big bucks or bust.
> Public land challenge.. Allegan state area , Yankee Springs ,Lowell , ect. could make a show too.
> Better soil ,better ag in some areas do equate to better nutrition. Better deer numbers. Even better winter clime, all up the odds of better racks. Can't argue that.
> 
> 
> It would take multiple visits to several regions of Mi. to do it all justice. Even the U.P. is varied in regions. So add a couple three more visits.
> And to scratch out a good solid older buck where older bucks are scarcer...Lots more homework ,and a little luck now and then. But I'm not sure that was the only goal here.
> But hey , it's their gig. Don't matter to me where or how they choose. Hope they enjoy the taste/sample of hunting here.
> 
> You'd like multiple hunts in the U.P. and Northern Lower ,and Northern Southern.rolleyes
> We can say it's all the same. As well as find it and the deer are not....
> Just the different environments are worth experiencing.


Honestly I just wanted them to hunt waterloo because its in my back yard. I think they might have done better down here too but who knows. If they ever come back to MI I would expect them to hit the southern part of the state or the U.P.


----------



## November Sunrise

Dish7 said:


> I'm not big fan of his show but I believe that I read somewhere the Lee Lakosky was an extremely good hunter in Minnesota before moving to Iowa and getting on TV. Certainly can't fault him for having a deer hunting set up that every one of us would love. JMO.


Agree wholeheartedly. A lot of these discussions devolve into a hunting version of class warfare, where the "average guys" (who by the way are monetizing their hunting efforts in every conceivable way) are declared to be "better hunters" than someone who owns or hunts large private parcels.


----------



## November Sunrise

stickbow shooter said:


>


Their first two MI videos were interesting to me. This 3rd one was painful to watch. It's as if they've all fallen into the cliche that you must slog through water to find a good place to hunt.


----------



## kdogger

GATORGETTER said:


> Nobody has mentioned the flashing red lights of the windmills in the first Michigan episode. I thought they were tail lights From cars driving by at first.


127 near Ithaca


----------



## Waif

Hookslinger said:


> Honestly I just wanted them to hunt waterloo because its in my back yard. I think they might have done better down here too but who knows. If they ever come back to MI I would expect them to hit the southern part of the state or the U.P.


Now you got me lookin at maps.......
Never been there , but looks plenty interesting.
Plenty of borders to work with ,if they were to keep that trend going.


----------



## johnhunter247

Dish7 said:


> I'm not big fan of his show but I believe that I read somewhere the Lee Lakosky was an extremely good hunter in Minnesota before moving to Iowa and getting on TV. Certainly can't fault him for having a deer hunting set up that every one of us would love. JMO.


Absolutely don’t fault him. There is no place like Iowa. It’s my favorite place on the planet. Actually lee’s neck of the woods is my favorite area. I just don’t see him as a diy kind of guy. I mention him but the majority of the biggest of big names I would probably bet against on a public land challenge. Bill Winke is one I wouldn’t bet against. But lee for sure. Just because you have it made doesn’t make you a great hunter as his show portrays him to be. He has made his hunting career into something special I’ll give him that. After hunting around his area successfully with a sliver of what he has at his disposal I just feel as if he is a victim of circumstance and anyone who can stand on two feet can kill the deer he does. He makes it look easy because it is easy. There are only a handful in this entire country that have it as good as him when it comes to hunting ground.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdogger

stickbow shooter said:


> The two guys that were clueless were the Tetherd guys. But they are not known for killing deer.


And John E is advising them. Seems like they should be doing better.


----------



## Snowlover 77

November Sunrise said:


> Their first two MI videos were interesting to me. This 3rd one was painful to watch. It's as if they've all fallen into the cliche that you must slog through water to find a good place to hunt.



Why was it painful? They do what they feel is necessary to get on deer. I don't think it's cliche to slog through water to find good hunting area. Maybe it's not necessary everywhere, but I sure as hell know since I started doing it, it upped my sightings and chance of success greatly. If there's a lot of pressure, deer will do whatever they can to avoid it.


----------



## bowhunter426

Snowlover 77 said:


> Why was it painful? They do what they feel is necessary to get on deer. I don't think it's cliche to slog through water to find good hunting area. Maybe it's not necessary everywhere, but I sure as hell know since I started doing it, it upped my sightings and chance of success greatly. If there's a lot of pressure, deer will do whatever they can to avoid it.


My question/comment about this is they could see the deer from the road. Was that field private and the only access thru some waist deep water? Not knowing all the factors, seems like there could have been better way to get where they were going. After watching this 3rd episode, IMO, the THP crew is out of their element hunting the Northern states. Dan and Joe are right at home. Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## mustang72

kdogger said:


> And John E is advising them. Seems like they should be doing better.


When I first heard John was going to be in this challenge I had a feeling he wouldn't do good, obviously he isn't hunting, but if he was he is out of his time frame to kill mature deer, he himself admits he kills most of his deer in the prerut and rut, now don't get me wrong he also said the first 3 days were good too and he is 100x better hunter then most.


----------



## Snowlover 77

bowhunter426 said:


> My question/comment about this is they could see the deer from the road. Was that field private and the only access thru some waist deep water? Not knowing all the factors, seems like there could have been better way to get where they were going. After watching this 3rd episode, IMO, the THP crew is out of their element hunting the Northern states. Dan and Joe are right at home. Looking forward to the next episode.


I can see your point on that. I guess mine is that I don't find it painful, as I honestly do feel that slogging through muck or water is what I need to do usually to get on deer consistently. I do remember them mentioning in one of the spots they were close to the private border, and had to go the long way around to stay on public. I think that was the Tethrd guys when they were on that island. 

I agree that the THP guys seem out of their element. I really enjoy their shows, have been following since the beginning, and they are fun to watch and I have learned quite a bit. But I do think they are still a bit out of their element here. When Zack and Ted set up on a pencil sized rub in a bunch of jack/red pine next to a highway on the 2nd episode really made me think that. I normally like their approaches and I think they were going for the "overlooked" spot theory, but the excitement they showed for something that I think they should have just walked right past surprised me.


----------



## November Sunrise

bowhunter426 said:


> My question/comment about this is they could see the deer from the road. Was that field private and the only access thru some waist deep water? Not knowing all the factors, seems like there could have been better way to get where they were going. After watching this 3rd episode, IMO, the THP crew is out of their element hunting the Northern states. Dan and Joe are right at home. Looking forward to the next episode.


I agree. I thought the the one group looked silly wading through a little water in order to overlook a habitat wasteland of ferns. It gave the impression of trying to imitate Infalt without apparently realizing that if he's going to utilize a difficult access there's a purpose to it, in terms of it getting him to a more desirable area.


----------



## November Sunrise

Snowlover 77 said:


> I can see your point on that. I guess mine is that I don't find it painful, as I honestly do feel that slogging through muck or water is what I need to do usually to get on deer consistently. I do remember them mentioning in one of the spots they were close to the private border, and had to go the long way around to stay on public. I think that was the Tethrd guys when they were on that island.
> 
> I agree that the THP guys seem out of their element. I really enjoy their shows, have been following since the beginning, and they are fun to watch and I have learned quite a bit. But I do think they are still a bit out of their element here. When Zack and Ted set up on a pencil sized rub in a bunch of jack/red pine next to a highway on the 2nd episode really made me think that. I normally like their approaches and I think they were going for the "overlooked" spot theory, but the excitement they showed for something that I think they should have just walked right past surprised me.


Well said. 

When Infalt is slogging through muck and water it gives the impression of a man who is on a mission, undeterred by whatever gets in his way. Some of these other guys give more of an impression of doing it by imitation.


----------



## buckhunter14

Weather = 1
Michigan = 2
THP = 0


----------



## JBooth

November Sunrise said:


> I agree. I thought the the one group looked silly wading through a little water in order to overlook a habitat wasteland of ferns. It gave the impression of trying to imitate Infalt without apparently realizing that if he's going to utilize a difficult access there's a purpose to it, in terms of it getting him to a more desirable area.


I was yelling at my phone when I saw this. Who sets up on ferns? Worse still, who slogs through all that mess and then sets up on ferns. JE was doing some pretty terrible advising on that one.


----------



## bowhunter426

November Sunrise said:


> It gave the impression of trying to imitate Infalt


I agree. Really stood out in Episode 3 when Dan stayed dry and the other 2 groups decided it was wader time.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

I think this challenge really brings to light how much more skilled Dan is than the rest of the younger guys in camp. Obviously he’s been doing it a lot longer. When I first heard the Tethrd guys were gonna be in the challenge I was like, who?!! With names like Infalt, Sturgis, and Eberhart the rest of those guys don’t even belong in the discussion.


----------



## Walt Donaldson

This thread kind of went from bad to worse with all the Nostradamus' we have here.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Uncle Boopoo said:


> I think this challenge really brings to light how much more skilled Dan is than the rest of the younger guys in camp. Obviously he’s been doing it a lot longer. When I first heard the Tethrd guys were gonna be in the challenge I was like, who?!! With names like Infalt, Sturgis, and Eberhart the rest of those guys don’t even belong in the discussion.


The Tetherd guys Gregg and Erinie ( aka Burt and Erinie) even said themselves they were surprised they were invited to the challenge. They probably were there to give more exposure on there saddle systems. THP guys and John use them. I Couldn't stand listening to Gregg of the Tetherd crew cry about the weather any longer.


----------



## bowhunter42

Aside from infalt and joe, everyone of them looked clueless in Michigan. I've said out from the start, thp aren't good hunters. They hunt states that have a higher chance at a mature buck.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

Walt Donaldson said:


> This thread kind of went from bad to worse with all the Nostradamus' we have here.


No kidding. The hate these guys are getting is laughable.


----------



## Chessieman

Who is this Eberhart guy anyway? I see from all the knocks he must be a fellow Michigander.


----------



## Groundsize

Im excited for the hunting public group to get back home and hunt some nice bucks. Michigan was boring to watch.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

GATORGETTER said:


> Dan and Joe gave up some huge clues as to where they’re hunting. I knew I recognized the area.


About 5 minutes from my place.




Groundsize said:


> Im excited for the hunting public group to get back home and hunt some nice bucks. Michigan was boring to watch.


But I love that Ted was excited to have a potential shot in a spike. Guy just loves the pursuit of deer!


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors

Groundsize said:


> Im excited for the hunting public group to get back home and hunt some nice bucks. Michigan was boring to watch.


Nothing boring about seeing guys put in the work to hunt. Not every tv show should be about shooting big bucks. It’s nice to see the reality that many Michigan hunters face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis

I've enjoyed the videos. 

Anyone think the "little velvet spike" Dan saw is an antlered doe?


----------



## FREEPOP

LabtechLewis said:


> I've enjoyed the videos.
> 
> Anyone think the "little velvet spike" Dan saw is an antlered doe?


Had crossed my mind. I have seen button bucks like that before.


----------



## GATORGETTER

Playin' Hooky said:


> About 5 minutes from my place.


Yup I grew up and lived there for 26 years. Still frequent the area.


----------



## Groundsize

Playin' Hooky said:


> About 5 minutes from my place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I love that Ted was excited to have a potential shot in a spike. Guy just loves the pursuit of deer!


But why a spike? He wouldn't shoot a spike in his home state? I find that odd.


----------



## LabtechLewis

FREEPOP said:


> Had crossed my mind. I have seen button bucks like that before.


That was my first thought, but it was noticeably bigger than the fawn and had a longer head.


----------



## sureshot006

LabtechLewis said:


> That was my first thought, but it was noticeably bigger than the fawn and had a longer head.


It did look odd but I've seen a fair amount of yearling spikes like that in NELP. Mainly 20+ yrs ago though, when the population was stupid high.


----------



## Dish7

Lumberman said:


> 3 days in to the challenge it looks like they are getting a lesson from Michigan.


What is this "lesson" that Michigan is teaching these guys? That they can go a week without being successful on public land? Pretty sure they have learned that many times. In any state including their home turf.


----------



## ninepntr

They saw a bunch of deer.
To me that was a huge success for guys who don’t know the area etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

I find this whole thing kind of interesting and odd...Some guys are THP/MI haters and some are getting boners over it.


----------



## jatc

Groundsize said:


> But why a spike? He wouldn't shoot a spike in his home state? I find that odd.


When you can get to the point where the challenge of the hunt and the totality of all circumstances surrounding that particular experience outweigh inches of antler, then you might understand his excitement over nearly killing a spike on this trip.

I think his reaction was pretty cool myself! 

I’ve hunted Kansas and Nebraska along with pressured state land here in MI, and I can tell you that harvesting a 1 1/2 yo buck here on public land in central Michigan is much more of a challenge than killing a 120” buck in either of those states.

If all they cared about was inches, they would be like most of the other shows and hunt private land in Iowa and Kansas. Apparently though, they are looking for something else for satisfaction.

On a different note, I’d love to see them do this challenge again in the western UP. Hunting pressure would not be a factor and there is a much better chance of finding a mature buck if you know how to break down country and find them.


----------



## johnhunter247

Sewey said:


> Regardless of people's personal opinions on the group(s) and how the challenge is going, they did give a nod in the last podcast to MI and the great hunting opportunities here along with the deep heritage we have in this state. That to me is what makes living in this state so great and what I wouldn't trade for the world. Pretty much everywhere you go in MI you could strike up a conversation around deer hunting with a complete stranger and have something in common right away. I've even had conversations with those that don't hunt deer themselves but either own a business that is highly impacted by hunters or have relatives that hunt and share their stories.
> 
> It was good to hear that they acknowledged how great MI deer hunting is, regardless of the amount of "trophy" bucks in the state. But, I don't think anyone who wasn't born and raised in MI can fully comprehend how deep those hunting roots go for this state.


I’ll trade it for Iowa without hesitation. I’m actually going too. Hopefully sooner than later. I’m a die hard hunter and my life pretty much revolves around it. The hunting is just so much better. No comparison actually. You converse about hunting while I’m in Iowa killing 5 year old plus with huge racks. I gave it a go and loved the change until I had a bad accident that come close to taking my life. But Im getting my ducks in a row and then I’m going back as soon as I can. I lived there a couple years and I’m homesick actually. It’s unbelievable hunting a single farm that has 4 to 5 bucks every single year over 160/170 and 10+ over 135/140. You aren’t getting that anywhere else on the planet. South east Iowa is the best place in the entire country for whitetail hunting. Michigan is a great state with lots of great things. An abundance of quality deer just isn’t one of them. Quantity sure but definitely not quality. You sure can find a Mississippi eleven pointer pretty easily though!
One thing is for sure though. When one slips through the cracks here in Michigan and gets to be 5 or so he usually is a stud. So we definitely have what’s needed to grow huge deer. Just lacking in hunter mentality. Look at these guys in the public challenge. They know the drill here so they lowered there standards to literally almost shooting a little spike...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greense1

jatc said:


> On a different note, I’d love to see them do this challenge again in the western UP. Hunting pressure would not be a factor and there is a much better chance of finding a mature buck if you know how to break down country and find them.


Was thinking this myself. We have a camp on the west end of the UP and I'd love to steal a couple of these guys for a week up there. They seem to really be able to figure out when and where to start looking to do more focused scouting as opposed to just wandering around areas that "look good."


----------



## Groundsize

jatc said:


> When you can get to the point where the challenge of the hunt and the totality of all circumstances surrounding that particular experience outweigh inches of antler, then you might understand his excitement over nearly killing a spike on this trip.
> 
> I think his reaction was pretty cool myself!
> 
> I’ve hunted Kansas and Nebraska along with pressured state land here in MI, and I can tell you that harvesting a 1 1/2 yo buck here on public land in central Michigan is much more of a challenge than killing a 120” buck in either of those states.
> 
> If all they cared about was inches, they would be like most of the other shows and hunt private land in Iowa and Kansas. Apparently though, they are looking for something else for satisfaction.
> 
> On a different note, I’d love to see them do this challenge again in the western UP. Hunting pressure would not be a factor and there is a much better chance of finding a mature buck if you know how to break down country and find them.


Your missing it. I somewhat understand you but your talking about but not such the case. This was a spike buck, a spike which is easier to hunt and harvest then anything which means he was willing to lower his standards to Michigan level just to shoot a buck and fill his buck tag! Typical of the average Michigan hunter which is why Michigan deer hunting is the way it is.


----------



## Trout King

Groundsize said:


> Your missing it. I somewhat understand you but your talking about but not such the case. This was a spike buck, a spike which is easier to hunt and harvest then anything which means he was willing to lower his standards to Michigan level just to shoot a buck and fill his buck tag! Typical
> 
> 
> Groundsize said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your missing it. I somewhat understand you but your talking about but not such the case. This was a spike buck, a spike which is easier to hunt and harvest then anything which means he was willing to lower his standards to Michigan level just to shoot a buck and fill his buck tag! Typical of the average Michigan hunter which is why Michigan deer hunting is the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> So...? .
Click to expand...


----------



## DirtySteve

Groundsize said:


> Your missing it. I somewhat understand you but your talking about but not such the case. This was a spike buck, a spike which is easier to hunt and harvest then anything which means he was willing to lower his standards to Michigan level just to shoot a buck and fill his buck tag! Typical of the average Michigan hunter which is why Michigan deer hunting is the way it is.


He said he harvested a spike back home on the video. Ted is the most inexperienced guy in the group. He seems to enjoy success. Probably would rather bring home something rather than not fill his tag. I think you are assuming he would eat tags in his home state and would only shoot a large buck. That isnt the case with ted. I actually wondered if the reason they picked ted to be the guy with the tag in michigan because he would shoot anything if it were slim pickings. Aaron and zack are only filming they didnt buy tags. They have done this before. If one guy fills his tag early the others go buy one.


----------



## Groundsize

DirtySteve said:


> He said he harvested a spike back home on the video. Ted is the most inexperienced guy in the group. He seems to enjoy success. Probably would rather bring home something rather than not fill his tag. I think you are assuming he would eat tags in his home state and would only shoot a large buck. That isnt the case with ted. I actually wondered if the reason they picked ted to be the guy with the tag in michigan because he would shoot anything if it were slim pickings. Aaron and zack are only filming they didnt buy tags. They have done this before. If one guy fills his tag early the others go buy one.


Good to know! I admit I definitely missed that.


----------



## stickbow shooter

greense1 said:


> Was thinking this myself. We have a camp on the west end of the UP and I'd love to steal a couple of these guys for a week up there. They seem to really be able to figure out when and where to start looking to do more focused scouting as opposed to just wandering around areas that "look good."


Not wanting to sound arrogant but finding bigger bucks in bigwoods environment isn't rocket science. Dan said he was coming out with a Big woods dvd along with Andrea D`acusto ( Lone Wolf) this year. But it might of gotten the axe because of the bad blood over the tree stand patient conflict.


----------



## mbrewer

stickbow shooter said:


> Not wanting to sound arrogant but finding bigger bucks in bigwoods environment isn't rocket science. Dan said he was coming out with a Big woods dvd along with Andrea D`acusto ( Lone Wolf) this year. But it might of gotten the axe because of the bad blood over the tree stand patient conflict.


There's a little rocket science involved. The part where you learn to exclude 90% of the area and focus on the best 1% of the 10% left.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

LabtechLewis said:


> I've enjoyed the videos.
> 
> Anyone think the "little velvet spike" Dan saw is an antlered doe?


I was a little surprised to hear him call it a 1-1/2 year old. I think it was 1/2 year old.


----------



## sureshot006

Tilden Hunter said:


> I was a little surprised to hear him call it a 1-1/2 year old. I think it was 1/2 year old.


Either a really early fawn or a late 1.5. Looked like 1.5 to me.


----------



## Phoolish

DirtySteve said:


> He said he harvested a spike back home on the video. Ted is the most inexperienced guy in the group. He seems to enjoy success. Probably would rather bring home something rather than not fill his tag. I think you are assuming he would eat tags in his home state and would only shoot a large buck. That isnt the case with ted. I actually wondered if the reason they picked ted to be the guy with the tag in michigan because he would shoot anything if it were slim pickings. Aaron and zack are only filming they didnt buy tags. They have done this before. If one guy fills his tag early the others go buy one.


i believe he said his first buck he shot was a spike. i thought it was cool how pumped he was getting. i may have certain guidelines for was ill shoot but i dont push them on others. As long as its legal and you're proud of it who am i to say its not a trophy


----------



## Robow

thegospelisgood said:


> Yeah - some of the allure was lost when I heard Zach say this. He lamented the difference between those who set stands way in advance and just sit that stand, box blind, etc. vs. those who scout actively during the season and hunt ad hoc. Noting those who just set sets in advance are "sitters" vs. "hunters", "that's not real hunting."......


Yeah, I didn't care for that either. I believe one of the mission statements for THP is to get more hunters in the woods and promote the sport. That statement does not help the cause.


----------



## Itchin' to go

I don’t know the actual bio of every guy on THP, but Ted isn’t exactly an experienced big buck slayer. He was just a young kid that was a cheap camera man. He’s killed a couple good bucks but he’s sitting where Aaron told him to sit. I’m guessing Ted was excited, cause he really hasn’t shot a lot of deer. One of their new cameramen just shot what I think was their first buck. Zach is ok, but really Aaron and Greg are the brains on their setups.


----------



## mbrewer

Phoolish said:


> i believe he said his first buck he shot was a spike. i thought it was cool how pumped he was getting. i may have certain guidelines for was ill shoot but i dont push them on others. As long as its legal and you're proud of it who am i to say its not a trophy


On the ground, in the weeds trying to get a shot without being busted is a rush regardless of the animal being targeted. Watching a deer, any deer, that you have no intention of shooting pass by, pales in comparison.

I think the THP gang here for this public land challenge have done a nice job emphasizing the communal aspect of hunting as the tie that binds. Regardless of style, dedication level or harvest preferences.


----------



## Sewey

johnhunter247 said:


> I’ll trade it for Iowa without hesitation. I’m actually going too. Hopefully sooner than later. I’m a die hard hunter and my life pretty much revolves around it. The hunting is just so much better. No comparison actually. You converse about hunting while I’m in Iowa killing 5 year old plus with huge racks. I gave it a go and loved the change until I had a bad accident that come close to taking my life. But Im getting my ducks in a row and then I’m going back as soon as I can. I lived there a couple years and I’m homesick actually. It’s unbelievable hunting a single farm that has 4 to 5 bucks every single year over 160/170 and 10+ over 135/140. You aren’t getting that anywhere else on the planet. South east Iowa is the best place in the entire country for whitetail hunting. Michigan is a great state with lots of great things. An abundance of quality deer just isn’t one of them. Quantity sure but definitely not quality. You sure can find a Mississippi eleven pointer pretty easily though!
> One thing is for sure though. When one slips through the cracks here in Michigan and gets to be 5 or so he usually is a stud. So we definitely have what’s needed to grow huge deer. Just lacking in hunter mentality. Look at these guys in the public challenge. They know the drill here so they lowered there standards to literally almost shooting a little spike...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To each their own, glad to hear you're still here and getting back on track. Good luck


----------



## SAVChippewa04

I thought the videos were cool, dan is the man


----------



## Robow

Lumberman said:


> All that being said these guys in the past have all claimed they would have no problem killing a giant in Michigan.....


What!? That does not sound like these guys?


----------



## LabtechLewis

sureshot006 said:


> Either a really early fawn or a late 1.5. Looked like 1.5 to me.





Tilden Hunter said:


> I was a little surprised to hear him call it a 1-1/2 year old. I think it was 1/2 year old.


I agree that it seemed larger than a YOY. Seems like it would have shed its velvet by now, though. Maybe it is a psychological castrate because of all the doggone does hanging around. 25 deer in one sit?!? Man, someone's gotta get in there and thin the herd. It's like a veritable petri dish...


----------



## DirtySteve

Robow said:


> Yeah, I didn't care for that either. I believe one of the mission statements for THP is to get more hunters in the woods and promote the sport. That statement does not help the cause.


Well everyone is entitled to an opinion and they are allowed to express it. I know some guys who hunt outwest think sitting in a tree for hours on end isnt hunting. They think you have to be on your feet looking for deer or you aren't "hunting". Personally i couldnt stand the thought of sitting in a box overlooking the same piece of ground year after year waiting to shoot what walks by. I like to be out in the elements and hear my surroundings and change things up. I understand that some people like boxblinds and its no big deal. I might too when i am in my 70's.


----------



## jr28schalm

LabtechLewis said:


> I agree that it seemed larger than a YOY. Seems like it would have shed its velvet by now, though. Maybe it is a psychological castrate because of all the doggone does hanging around. 25 deer in one sit?!? Man, someone's gotta get in there and thin the herd. It's like a veritable petri dish...


If it was 35 40 i'd agree with you. No need to thin them out


----------



## thegospelisgood

DirtySteve said:


> Well everyone is entitled to an opinion and they are allowed to express it. I know some guys who hunt outwest think sitting in a tree for hours on end isnt hunting. They think you have to be on your feet looking for deer or you aren't "hunting". Personally i couldnt stand the thought of sitting in a box overlooking the same piece of ground year after year waiting to shoot what walks by. I like to be out in the elements and hear my surroundings and change things up. I understand that some people like boxblinds and its no big deal. I might too when i am in my 70's.


Some days I prefer a stand. When I'm in the stand I wish I was on the ground or stalking. I much prefer moving, belly crawling, and even standing behind a tree a surprising a deer. 

I think I have multiple-set-personality disorder.


----------



## LabtechLewis

jr28schalm said:


> If it was 35 40 i'd agree with you. No need to thin them out


Oh, I get it. You're trying to get an invite to Hillsdale County right? Good plan. We'll keep it between us.


----------



## jr28schalm

LabtechLewis said:


> Oh, I get it. You're trying to get an invite to Hillsdale County right? Good plan. We'll keep it between us.


I don't think dish is in that county..lol. Have you ever hunted a very thinned herd?.. Not this guy again


----------



## cmuchip989

Robow said:


> Yeah, I didn't care for that either. I believe one of the mission statements for THP is to get more hunters in the woods and promote the sport. That statement does not help the cause.


I’m fairly sure they said “there’s nothing wrong with that” referring to being a sitter about 5 times in their podcast. Acknowledging most don’t hunt in the same style they do. 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis

jr28schalm said:


> I don't think dish is in that county..lol. Have you ever hunted a very thinned herd?.. Not this guy again


When I first started in Grand Traverse County, I felt accomplished to see any deer over a weekend.

When I transitioned to Ogemaw County, I was stunned to see deer almost every time out and top-end days were in the 30s, but most of the bucks were like Dan's spikes.

The last few years, my average on Livingston County private land is around 4-5 per sit. This is comfortable. As you probably know, my experience on state land in Liv Co is much leaner and I am happy to see any deer at all when I go out and take plenty of skunks (especially during firearm). 

So, from a micro-herd perspective, yes I hunt a thinned herd (state land). I agree that it is a bit deflating to go a few hunts in a row without seeing a deer. But, at the same time it can be rewarding because of the challenge.

I guess the bottom line is that variety can be important, because you appreciate the good times all the more!


----------



## Robow

DirtySteve said:


> Well everyone is entitled to an opinion and they are allowed to express it. I know some guys who hunt outwest think sitting in a tree for hours on end isnt hunting. They think you have to be on your feet looking for deer or you aren't "hunting". Personally i couldnt stand the thought of sitting in a box overlooking the same piece of ground year after year waiting to shoot what walks by. I like to be out in the elements and hear my surroundings and change things up. I understand that some people like boxblinds and its no big deal. I might too when i am in my 70's.


What I heard on the podcast basically was "If you're not running and gunning your not hunting your sitting" I don't remember him saying anything about hunting out of a box (maybe he did) To say that because you prep a treestand months before season means you are not hunting is a bit odd. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and say that he means you are missing out if you're not looking for and hunting fresh sign.


----------



## kdogger

From what I've seen so far (episodes 1-4) it looks like a typical Michigan hunting experience. They are seeing the exact deer herd that most of us see....countless doe and a handful of small bucks.


----------



## thill

thegospelisgood said:


> Wow. This devolved quickly.
> 
> I thought Zack was pretentious about the sitter comment.
> 
> Then we evaluated the contradiction of THPs mission statement being inclusive...then stereotyping and cultural insensitivty.
> 
> Way to go fellas.


I received Zack's comments a little differently. I am guilty of jumping in the same trees and ground blinds year after year without looking for confirmation of FRESH buck sign in the area. I took Zacks comments about sitters vs hunters as, he won't hunt a blind or stand...without confirming fresh sign first, otherwise guys/gals could be just sitting and hoping something will walk by vs hunting the buck that made the sign.

These comments made perfect sense to me and changed my weekend plans. Last Saturday I intended on hunting one of the locations I found a year ago deep on public land, but after listening to his podcast specifically about in-season scouting, I decided to scout the same area for fresh sign and be prepared to jump up in a tree when I found what I was looking for...basically hunting instead of just sitting. I ended up walking for hours and miles and never found a single fresh buck rub or scrape. I walked till 6:45 pm then decided to grab a beer and start the campfire and I was thankful I didn't waste my time in an area void of buck sign.


----------



## jr28schalm

Walt Donaldson said:


> Can someone, um, lock this thread?


Well I found a hunting show I like .. Some guys just raise the bar to high and make there fans suffer. You riding your bike was priceless..


----------



## Trout King

For having a week or less to drop in and hunt the early bow season here I think they are doing okay.


----------



## jr28schalm

Trout King said:


> For having a week or less to drop in and hunt the early bow season here I think they are doing okay.


Our great dnr should be promoting this show. 15 deer and no bait. Wtf


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

I’m kinda surprised they didn’t use waterways more to get to remote areas, like joe and Dan talked about beforehand. Maybe the change in location had something to do with that too? It’s like they experienced lower than expected pressure on the first day or two so they just ran with normal access plans and spots close to the road. Not many of the spots they’ve hit so far looked too hard to access. That could’ve also played a role in why they’re not seeing bigger bucks. 

In the podcast, Dan and John mentioned how hunting mature bucks is like hunting a different animal. But I’m not seeing those tactics applied here. Most of their setups look like typical hunting spots to me. Maybe their goals have changed since they’ve spent a few days here?


----------



## sureshot006

Uncle Boopoo said:


> In the podcast, Dan and John mentioned how hunting mature bucks is like hunting a different animal. But I’m not seeing those tactics applied here. Most of their setups look like typical hunting spots to me. Maybe their goals have changed since they’ve spent a few days here?


----------



## FREEPOP

thill said:


> I received Zack's comments a little differently. I am guilty of jumping in the same trees and ground blinds year after year without looking for confirmation of FRESH buck sign in the area. I took Zacks comments about sitters vs hunters as, he won't hunt a blind or stand...without confirming fresh sign first, otherwise guys/gals could be just sitting and hoping something will walk by vs hunting the buck that made the sign.
> 
> These comments made perfect sense to me and changed my weekend plans. Last Saturday I intended on hunting one of the locations I found a year ago deep on public land, but after listening to his podcast specifically about in-season scouting, I decided to scout the same area for fresh sign and be prepared to jump up in a tree when I found what I was looking for...basically hunting instead of just sitting. I ended up walking for hours and miles and never found a single fresh buck rub or scrape. I walked till 6:45 pm then decided to grab a beer and start the campfire and I was thankful I didn't waste my time in an area void of buck sign.


When you're not hunting the rut, I'd say sign is good idea but during the rut, you can throw that out the widow. 
Choosing a spot could be like


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

thill said:


> ,I ended up walking for hours and miles and never found a single fresh buck rub or scrape. I walked till 6:45 pm then decided to grab a beer and start the campfire and I was thankful I didn't waste my time in an area void of buck sign.


I was up your way last weekend too. Scouted public on Friday morning trying to beat the pressure and ended up finding a bunch of fresh rubs in an oak flat right off a two track. Since it was so early in the season I decided to give it a shot. Parked far away and walked the 2 track in. Only saw 2 does. 

That same evening, I set my friend on our private land right by our trailer. (We don’t stay there during deer season) I walked him in through the lawn and quickly checked a couple popular spots for sign. I didn’t find a single rub or scrape but I knew he would see deer so I set him there anyway. He ended up seeing 10 does and 5 bucks! One of the bucks was a nice 8pt. Next night was the same East wind so I adjusted his position just in case the 8pt showed again. He did but there was no shot, along with 2 other bucks. I still can’t believe he saw that kind of action with almost no buck sign. The only thing I can figure is the somewhat rare East wind had them bedding in a spot the bucks don’t normally bed, hence the lack of buck sign.


----------



## Trout King

Uncle Boopoo said:


> I’m kinda surprised they didn’t use waterways more to get to remote areas, like joe and Dan talked about beforehand. Maybe the change in location had something to do with that too? It’s like they experienced lower than expected pressure on the first day or two so they just ran with normal access plans and spots close to the road. Not many of the spots they’ve hit so far looked too hard to access. That could’ve also played a role in why they’re not seeing bigger bucks.
> 
> In the podcast, Dan and John mentioned how hunting mature bucks is like hunting a different animal. But I’m not seeing those tactics applied here. Most of their setups look like typical hunting spots to me. Maybe their goals have changed since they’ve spent a few days here?


I was surprised by that too, especially where Dan was. The access they used for a couple days is heavily utilized and is going to be worse now after it was shown. Easily recognizable for anyone who has ever peeked around that area.


----------



## FISHMANMARK

Trout King said:


> I was surprised by that too, especially where Dan was. The access they used for a couple days is heavily utilized and is going to be worse now after it was shown. Easily recognizable for anyone who has ever peeked around that area.


On 10/1 you couldn't have fit another vehicle in the lot. I drive by it every day.


----------



## Trout King

FISHMANMARK said:


> On 10/1 you couldn't have fit another vehicle in the lot. I drive by it every day.


Some of the deer that hand around there pre-hunting season are impressive, but they can disappear pretty easy down the ridge and into the mess. I know guys that go in there kill a few really nice ones.


----------



## thill

Uncle Boopoo said:


> I was up your way last weekend too. Scouted public on Friday morning trying to beat the pressure and ended up finding a bunch of fresh rubs in an oak flat right off a two track. Since it was so early in the season I decided to give it a shot. Parked far away and walked the 2 track in. Only saw 2 does.
> 
> That same evening, I set my friend on our private land right by our trailer. (We don’t stay there during deer season) I walked him in through the lawn and quickly checked a couple popular spots for sign. I didn’t find a single rub or scrape but I knew he would see deer so I set him there anyway. He ended up seeing 10 does and 5 bucks! One of the bucks was a nice 8pt. Next night was the same East wind so I adjusted his position just in case the 8pt showed again. He did but there was no shot, along with 2 other bucks. I still can’t believe he saw that kind of action with almost no buck sign. The only thing I can figure is the somewhat rare East wind had them bedding in a spot the bucks don’t normally bed, hence the lack of buck sign.


We were camping in the Manistee National Forest near Hesperia. We grew up hunting this ground and I scouted areas that historically, have rubs every year. I was very confident that I would find what I was hoping for. I couldn't believe I never found a single fresh rub. It was windy enough I did sneak up on a few deer but I believe they were all does. I'm still perplexed about the zero buck sign. This area has a fair amount of water and only acorns and typical swamp browse so I'm assuming there hasn't been a reason for bucks to hang out deep in the swamp and they probably haven't felt the pressure yet which will push them into these areas. 

My brother scouted the same area but stayed closer to the road and he encountered the same problems. When he finally found A buck rub, he set up off the runway and sat till dark without seeing anything.


----------



## bowhunter426

PunyTrout said:


> Let's try and stay on topic fellas.
> 
> Now who wants to wager if 'sweaty Teddy' or Danno or Joe will take a nice buck?


My money is on Joe


----------



## PunyTrout

stickbow shooter said:


> Probably Dan





bowhunter426 said:


> My money is on Joe


I'm tempted to predict the Tethrd guys get some blood on their fancy outfits by tagging a high fence escapee that wandered into a sea of ferns... "Whadda ya mean it has still has a tag in its ear?..." 

Naw, Sweaty Teddy for the win.  I'm happy to be wrong though. I hope any one of of those guys fills a tag.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Trout King said:


> I was surprised by that too, especially where Dan was. The access they used for a couple days is heavily utilized and is going to be worse now after it was shown. Easily recognizable for anyone who has ever peeked around that area.


I think that may have been the plan...then the area got 4-6” of rain in 5 days.


----------



## thill

As my roommate in college used to say..."Lower your standards...up your odds". Ted for the win with a "MI 11 point".


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Trout King said:


> Some of the deer that hand around there pre-hunting season are impressive, but they can disappear pretty easy down the ridge and into the mess. I know guys that go in there kill a few really nice ones.


That state ground starts a half mile north of me. Several years ago a guy that hunts deep in there took a real dandy. If I remember right it was in the 160s.


----------



## Dish7

Uncle Boopoo said:


> I still can’t believe he saw that kind of action with almost no buck sign.


Buck sign can be very sporadic this early.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

They were after this ones off spring....


----------



## jr28schalm

thill said:


> As my roommate in college used to say..."Lower your standards...up your odds". Ted for the win with a "MI 11 point".


Thought it was up the ghb and red bulls


----------



## mbrewer

FREEPOP said:


> If you wait on state land, there's a good chance someone will beat you to the punch.


In homage to a recent outrage, Waiting ain't Hunting, it's waiting.


----------



## Waif

mbrewer said:


> In homage to a recent outrage, Waiting ain't Hunting, it's waiting.


----------



## pgpn123

I was in the house years ago, summertime, some jays started squawking. I mean a racket. So I'm looking to see what on earth is going on. Then 2 nice 8 pts came out of the woodlot, bound across a small field and bed down. 
Another time in the house they were squawking and a hawk had a small bird on a log eating it. 
One time hunting, they started squawking and then here comes a cat.
I think they'll alarm at many things, sometimes it might not be anything. But if I'm on stand I pay attention if they start. I'm not doing much else anyway.


----------



## mbrewer

sureshot006 said:


> Ya. I've seen lots of deer with no change in Jay demeanor and they could be right next to each other. Also lots of Jay's sounding off with nothing visible (or maybe an occasional hawk around).
> 
> I think Jay's squawking COULD be a sign of a deer coming but that's probably less likely than most other causes.
> 
> I guess it would be a conservative approach to pay extra attention or be ready if the blue Jay's are alerted for any reason, regardless of whether you believe in it or not.


Any disturbance should be noted and dissected ad infinitum. I've spent hours wondering why a particular bug isn't dead instead of trying to nest in my ear.


----------



## mbrewer

Waif said:


>


Fishing ain't hunting. :lol:


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

sureshot006 said:


> Makes perfect sense. What have you got to lose on state land? Either kill it yourself or have someone else bump the buck or kill it. More aggressive probably wins out the majority of the time. Private land... could be a different strategy.


Exactly. He’s also really good at knowing when to stop. He might bump a few satellite deer on the way in but he knows the bigger bucks will be in the best/safest bedding and usually the furthest back. Overlooked spots along the road would be an exception.

I’ve seen several times where guys will set up unknowingly right next to a bed because there’s a bunch of buck sign. One public marsh I hunt in SE Michigan has a tree stand right against a typical buck bed. Dans videos helped me find the bed post season and I couldn’t help but laugh when I saw the stand. The bed was right where it should be and dude literally has to stand in the bed to climb his tree. I went back the following year on a weekday afternoon. Snuck in until I was about 60 yards from the stand and set up my tree. I couldn’t see the bed, only the top of the other stand. An hour before dark, a nice 2 year old 6 point got up out of the bed and milled around right under the other stand. He ended up coming right to me but wasn’t what I was looking for. Still an awesome experience and really cool to see it unfold the way Dan explains it. 

On my private land up north, my best spots are 20 yards off a road and 30 yards from the trailer. Different tactics for different situations.


----------



## Waif

mbrewer said:


> Fishing ain't hunting. :lol:


You need to expand your associates...


----------



## Tryin2

snortwheeze said:


> Yeah, that. Biggest buck killer I know personally used to give us Winston's to smoke, said that was difference between us and him


Are you referring to popsie ?


----------



## FREEPOP

mbrewer said:


> In homage to a recent outrage, Waiting ain't Hunting, it's waiting.


----------



## bowhunter426

Last year was the first I have ever heard of Dan during the last PLC and I was impressed. Did a lot of reading over the summer about Dan and his tactics and I do believe he knows his stuff. This year I have been the most aggressive I have ever been and have seen more deer than ever on public land . I would like to see Dan and Joe do more of these YouTube videos.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I heard of Dan close to 20 years ago, Bought a DVD of his on Swamp bedding.It was put out by him and another guy Jerrod Errody. They were known as Bloodbrothers. I like his style of hunting because it's the way I hunt also. Never been one to stay put and let the deer come to me. First sits are always the best IMO.


----------



## Tracker83

Thought I knew where Dan and Joe were, but when they stopped at the gas station when they were driving around to the other parking area to get Joe's buck their GPS put them at the corner of Stanton Rd and Crystal Rd. I'm very familiar with that area too, so now I'm confused.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Tracker83 said:


> Thought I knew where Dan and Joe were, but when they stopped at the gas station when they were driving around to the other parking area to get Joe's buck their GPS put them at the corner of Stanton Rd and Crystal Rd. I'm very familiar with that area too, so now I'm confused.


Bought a 30 pack at that station just the other day.


----------



## Trout King

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Bought a 30 pack at that station just the other day.


Orange camo pack?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Trout King said:


> Orange camo pack?


You know it.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Tracker83 said:


> Thought I knew where Dan and Joe were, but when they stopped at the gas station when they were driving around to the other parking area to get Joe's buck their GPS put them at the corner of Stanton Rd and Crystal Rd. I'm very familiar with that area too, so now I'm confused.



Heard that as well. I believe they were enroute to/from campsite for/with help.


----------



## Trout King

You guys send me $10 and I will PM you the map of where they were,lol. I have a feeling that spot is going to be more popular than ever.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Trout King said:


> You guys send me $10 and I will PM you the map of where they were,lol. I have a feeling that spot is going to be more popular than ever.


If they accessed it from the west, they could have really gotten back to where a deer could live to 4 or 5 years old.


----------



## d_rek

Trout King said:


> You guys send me $10 and I will PM you the map of where they were,lol. I have a feeling that spot is going to be more popular than ever.


Remind me of a tactic my father-in-law uses. If somebody shoots a deer on his property or a place that he hunts he goes right to that spot where the deer was shot the next day and hunts it. To my knowledge this tactic has not been very effective for him.

Someone also tried this at my turkey spot a few years ago. I killed a good bird earlier in the week. Someone got wind of it. And they went and hunted that spot. came home empty-handed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stickbow shooter

Forget where Joe was hunting, how about where Ted was.


----------



## pgpn123

Tilden Hunter said:


> If that works for you, then great. I can and do do that the other 349 days of the year that aren't rifle season. I enjoy it. But during the High Holy sixteen days I'm not confused about why I'm out there.


Gotta ask, why don't you bowhunt? No muzzy either?


----------



## matt76cmich1

Trap Star said:


> Did sturgis ever show up?


Unfortunately his father passed on Oct 1st. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilden Hunter

pgpn123 said:


> Gotta ask, why don't you bowhunt? No muzzy either?


I used to muzzle load hunt, but now there are two problems. First is the season. December in the Superior watershed is sub-optimum. If muzzleloading started Oct 1 I'd be all over it. The second is less important. I used to treat muzzleloading season as a doe season, but quit hunting where doe tags are issued.

I never learned to shoot a bow, and pre-rifle bow season has to much to do between small game, bear, trapping, final home repair before winter, etc. This leaves now time for a new hobby in that time, and post rifle hunting is no better with a bow than muzzle loading.


----------



## johnhunter247

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Eh, you don't think a hardcore Iowa public land guy could do it? Assuming your trophy class means Iowa, not michigan. Between the states one must put trophy class into perspective.


Nope, to consistently kill mature(5 yr old plus), key word consistently, you need control of the human population and keep it to a minimum so they have no reason to leave. Just run cameras and when you get a giant move in. Lee has that luxury. He can let farms go with zero human pressure for 4 to 5 years if he wants. South east Iowa public land is better then the best if the best private land Michigan has to offer but to get it done consistently $$$ is the key ingredient. It takes lots of them to lock up the ground not to mention all the habitat work to make it irresistible to the deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

Tilden Hunter said:


> I used to muzzle load hunt, but now there are two problems. First is the season. December in the Superior watershed is sub-optimum. If muzzleloading started Oct 1 I'd be all over it. The second is less important. I used to treat muzzleloading season as a doe season, but quit hunting where doe tags are issued.
> 
> I never learned to shoot a bow, and pre-rifle bow season has to much to do between small game, bear, trapping, final home repair before winter, etc. This leaves now time for a new hobby in that time, and post rifle hunting is no better with a bow than muzzle loading.


Get a crossbow. Right up your alley.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

johnhunter247 said:


> Nope, to consistently kill mature(5 yr old plus), key word consistently, you need control of the human population and keep it to a minimum so they have no reason to leave. Just run cameras and when you get a giant move in. Lee has that luxury. He can let farms go with zero human pressure for 4 to 5 years if he wants. South east Iowa public land is better then the best if the best private land Michigan has to offer but to get it done consistently $$$ is the key ingredient. It takes lots of them to lock up the ground not to mention all the habitat work to make it irresistible to the deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot is made of other state having more older deer. Assuming this is true, the only explanation I can find must lie in hunter demographics. There must be fewer hunters per deer in these areas. If this is true, then I would expect those wanting older deer in Michigan to also want a decline in hunters to accomplish this. Yet there is also much worrying about the decline in the number of hunters.

None of this is consistent, but then consistency is the hobgoblin of simple minds.

What am I missing?


----------



## jr28schalm

Tilden Hunter said:


> One of my sisters always asks me if I "caught a deer."


I got a sissy uncle that asks me same thing. I usually say yes grabbed him by that big nipple between his legs


----------



## stickbow shooter

jr28schalm said:


> I got a sissy uncle that asks me same thing. I usually say yes grabbed him by that big nipple between his legs


You keep that sissy uncle of yours on your side of the fence .


----------



## Tilden Hunter

sureshot006 said:


> Get a crossbow. Right up your alley.


That would solve the not knowing how to shoot a bow problem, but not the fall time crunch.


----------



## retired dundo

Was day 6 there last day


----------



## LuckyBucks

retired dundo said:


> Was day 6 there last day


I believe so. They just posted on Facebook that the challenge is a wrap and asked what people thought of it.


----------



## PunyTrout

LuckyBucks said:


> I believe so. They just posted on Facebook that the challenge is a wrap and asked what people thought of it.


I'd be curious if any of the THP or THB crew have read or followed this thread.


----------



## LuckyBucks

PunyTrout said:


> I'd be curious if any of the THP or THB crew have read or followed this thread.


I'll ask them.

I do not know them at all but last year I sent them a PM through Facebook on something I saw (and didn't care for) in one of their videos. They replied pretty quickly.


----------



## LuckyBucks

Done...


----------



## No-Bama

jr28schalm said:


> Wtf, Would you be happier if he used the phrase catch one


You're missing the point. It's not that he uses the word "kill". It's that he emphasizes it. Almost glorifies it. See his last Facebook post.....he ends it with "Time for more killing"......or something to that effect. 

I love hunting. Killing is way down on the list of why I love hunting.


----------



## sureshot006

Who cares...


----------



## greense1

No-Bama said:


> You're missing the point. It's not that he uses the word "kill". It's that he emphasizes it. Almost glorifies it. See his last Facebook post.....he ends it with "Time for more killing"......or something to that effect.
> 
> I love hunting. Killing is way down on the list of why I love hunting.


While your last paragraph is also true for me, would we really be hunting if we just chased deer around the woods all day with no intention of killing one? If it wasn’t about killing we’d all just sit in a tree without a bow or gun all year and wave at the deer. You’re not “hunting” something if you aren’t trying to kill/capture it. It’s not what I like to emphasize either, but at the end of the day killing is what the roots of hunting are.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

greense1 said:


> While your last paragraph is also true for me, would we really be hunting if we just chased deer around the woods all day with no intention of killing one? If it wasn’t about killing we’d all just sit in a tree without a bow or gun all year and wave at the deer. You’re not “hunting” something if you aren’t trying to kill/capture it. It’s not what I like to emphasize either, but at the end of the day killing is what the roots of hunting are.


Something had to die so I could eat, but I'm ambivalent about being happy about that.


----------



## sureshot006

No-Bama said:


> I do have to say one thing about Dan. I don't love all the "killing" references. In my opinion, it's not a good look.
> 
> I'm damn near as happy sitting up in a tree on a nice evening and passing on a bunch of deer, as I am killing a deer. The last thing hunting is to me is the kill.


Maybe you should hunt with something that launches paintballs. All the thrill, no kill.

In my opinion... the whole emphasis on "kill" thing is just a word/tactic to get people to take notice.


----------



## No-Bama

sureshot006 said:


> Maybe you should hunt with something that launches paintballs. All the thrill, no kill.
> 
> In my opinion... the whole emphasis on "kill" thing is just a word/tactic to get people to take notice.


I'm not saying that I don't kill deer. Or fish. 

But when I'm heading out to the woods, or dropping the boat in the water.......I don't say I'm going out killing. I just find it tasteless. Just a matter of opinion I guess.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Quiet down your going to blow out my spot bro.


----------



## kdogger

Dish7 said:


> I'm calling for a rematch next season. Only if Jeff Sturgis and John Eberhart can make it. Infalt has to be there and can bring whoever from the Beast crew. The THP crew has to be Arron and whoever. Maybe a home and home series. One week in Michigan and one week in Wisconsin.


I’m really interested in seeing eberhart hunt in a video like this.


----------



## mbrewer

kdogger said:


> I’m really interested in seeing eberhart hunt in a video like this.


I have a hard time imagining JE with a camera man tagging along. Strikes me as someone who might have a perfectionist's intolerance for production requirements. I don't say that to be negative, at all. He's really good at what he does and I would enjoy watching him game plan too.


----------



## Phoolish

November Sunrise said:


> LOL - I'd choose surgery without anesthesia before I'd choose having a camera follow me around. Not that anyone would want to watch me hunt anyway, but there's no way under the sun that I'd want to go through all the hassles during a hunt that those guys do, with staging scenes, post hunt "analysis," etc.


i almost get anxiety watching these shows. The whole time they are talking to the camera in the stand my mind is going "STFU, STFU YOURE GOING TO SCARE SOMETHING" "STOP MOVING SO MUCH THEY ARE GOING TO SEE YOU". Im one of those ppl who cant hunt with other ppl. before i could was old enough to hunt i would sit with my dad and even back then he said i would give him a death stare when he would move or make too much noise.


----------



## November Sunrise

Phoolish said:


> i almost get anxiety watching these shows. The whole time they are talking to the camera in the stand my mind is going "STFU, STFU YOURE GOING TO SCARE SOMETHING" "STOP MOVING SO MUCH THEY ARE GOING TO SEE YOU". Im one of those ppl who cant hunt with other ppl. before i could was old enough to hunt i would sit with my dad and even back then he said i would give him a death stare when he would move or make too much noise.


LOL - that reminds me of all the times while walking to the stand that I've paused and said to one one of the kids, "How about you quit walking so loud and start picking your feet up and stepping quietly?" 

It's like instructing a child to shut the light off when they leave a room. Takes a zillion reminders before it finally begins to sink it.


----------



## FREEPOP

I've taken many people out turkey hunting and a good share of them would probably make less noise if I gutted them and drug them out in the woods.


----------



## sureshot006

FREEPOP said:


> I've taken many people out turkey hunting and a good share of them would probably make less noise if I gutted them and drug them out in the woods.


So you're saying its crossed your mind...


----------



## FREEPOP

sureshot006 said:


> So you're saying its crossed your mind...


After a month of getting up at the butt crack of dawn and chasing birds all day then roosting them in the evening, naahhh.
It was something I said to the Secretary of War as I didn't think it was possible for them to make any more noise.


----------



## sureshot006

I've always wondered why my steps sound so quiet but everyone else walks around like sasquatch on kiln dried leaves. I'm not sure if I can't hear my own steps well or if others really are that loud.


----------



## LabtechLewis

Anyone hear a green score on that buck? Think it will make CBM?


----------



## sureshot006

LabtechLewis said:


> Anyone hear a green score on that buck? Think it will make CBM?


You talking about the THP buck? Looked to me it could maaaaaaaaybe crack 100.


----------



## LabtechLewis

sureshot006 said:


> You talking about the THP buck? Looked to me it could maaaaaaaaybe crack 100.


Yes. I was thinking the same thing, but I am a novice.


----------



## bowhunter426

sureshot006 said:


> You talking about the THP buck? Looked to me it could maaaaaaaaybe crack 100.


100 is the min entry for Archery.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

sureshot006 said:


> You talking about the THP buck? Looked to me it could maaaaaaaaybe crack 100.


Yeah probably about 90, price is right rules I would go with 83. :lol:


----------



## sureshot006

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Yeah probably about 90, price is right rules I would go with 83. :lol:


Ya its lacking any kind of mass. 90 might be right.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Yeah only scored a few always other deer just to see how accurate I was. Official score always landed within 2" of my score. That's actually measuring though, a 100" buck is bigger than most think. Good deer at any rate, Considering the time frame.


----------



## bowhunter426

sureshot006 said:


> Ya its lacking any kind of mass. 90 might be right.


And tine lenght. I was thinking closer to 80


----------



## Lumberman

Price is right I bid 84.


----------



## FREEPOP

One dollar


----------



## PunyTrout

Looks like the Michigan hunts are officially over.Too bad. I was hoping for one last Michigan episode. Ted was in Iowa last weekend.


----------



## jatc

95” gross

18” beam
12” tine length
10” mass

X 2 = 80”

Inside spread 15” (really guessing unless I watch the video again)

= 95

Other than inside spread, I think I am being a bit conservative with my numbers.


----------



## kdogger

PunyTrout said:


> Looks like the Michigan hunts are officially over.Too bad. I was hoping for one last Michigan episode. Ted was in Iowa last weekend.


Wow. They struggled in Michigan for 6 days to get a shot at a buck. Ted waltzes in to Iowa and has way bigger deer at hand instantly.


----------



## jiggin is livin

After watching an Eberhart interview the other day he mentioned something about Michigan deer being extra cautious, because of the hunting mentality. Saying out of the 30 bucks he has in the books in Michigan, 29 had previous wounds. Then he went on to say that in other states the deer aren't near as cautious because they haven't been "educated" (my words) like in Michigan to associate humans to danger like they do here. He doesn't even run cameras here, but other states they drive right to them on quads and a Jeep. 

It got me thinking, I don't ever want Michigan to be any different. If you're getting nice bucks here, you're already better than the rest of the country. Who cares if it's a "trophy" every time. Where is the challenge in that? If you want a slam dunk, go out of state. I love it here. Everyone has a chance to do what they want. If you want to shoot big, mature bucks, you better do your homework. 

I think that's exactly how it should be. 


Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin

PS. 

I fell down the rabbit hole and watched a ton of John and Dan interviews and videos. I can relate to Dan wayyyyy more. 

But they both gave me the itch and taught me a few things I just never put together on my own. I'm definitely looking to put some of that knowledge to work. But I don't have unrealistic expectations either. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bmoffit

jiggin is livin said:


> After watching an Eberhart interview the other day he mentioned something about Michigan deer being extra cautious, because of the hunting mentality. Saying out of the 30 bucks he has in the books in Michigan, 29 had previous wounds. Then he went on to say that in other states the deer aren't near as cautious because they haven't been "educated" (my words) like in Michigan to associate humans to danger like they do here. He doesn't even run cameras here, but other states they drive right to them on quads and a Jeep.
> 
> It got me thinking, I don't ever want Michigan to be any different. If you're getting nice bucks here, you're already better than the rest of the country. Who cares if it's a "trophy" every time. Where is the challenge in that? If you want a slam dunk, go out of state. I love it here. Everyone has a chance to do what they want. If you want to shoot big, mature bucks, you better do your homework.
> 
> I think that's exactly how it should be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wow.... very well put. And I agree 100%


----------



## sureshot006

kdogger said:


> Wow. They struggled in Michigan for 6 days to get a shot at a buck. Ted waltzes in to Iowa and has way bigger deer at hand instantly.


You're surprised?


----------



## DirtySteve

kdogger said:


> Wow. They struggled in Michigan for 6 days to get a shot at a buck. Ted waltzes in to Iowa and has way bigger deer at hand instantly.


Well theybhave hunted that area in iowa for a long time.....and there are alot more big bucks there.


I have a coworkwer that tells a story about being invited to a camp there. It was a group of guys from the area and the camp was well established with locals who hunted there for atleast a decade or more. He shot a 128" buck which was his biggest. He was really amped up and excited. The guys helped him drag it out and were polite about it.....but afterwards they sat him and said look we just dont shoot deer that size around here. He couldnt believe it. They spent the rest of the night explaining what the expectations were for a buck in their camp and how to age deer. He said they werent dicks about it or anything but they made it clear what the expectations were going forward. He has been back a couple times but has eaten the tag each time. Just a different mentality there.


----------



## spikekilla

For anyone that hasn’t listened to the THP podcast from October 4 it’s probably the best content they have put out yet...


----------



## snortwheeze

sureshot006 said:


> You're surprised?


Guy on Instagram told them come to Kansas for next hunt. He argued with me it's tough and would be for them guy's..... 
Think anywhere in MI specially upper would be the most challenging hunt for those guy's. 

I've been too Kentucky, Wyoming, West Virginia, Texas,. Used to travel building hotels. The deer don't take off in other states the way they do here when ya stop a vehicle in the Rd at the end of September.. 
Michigan deer are and always will be the "smartest" deer. If I'm correct I'm sure we're the only ones who can hunt 3 months straight ? (Maybe wrong)


----------



## LuckyBucks

snortwheeze said:


> ...
> Michigan deer are and always will be the "smartest" deer. *If I'm correct I'm sure we're the only ones who can hunt 3 months straight ?* (Maybe wrong)


Sept 14 through Jan 31 here...


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

snortwheeze said:


> Guy on Instagram told them come to Kansas for next hunt. He argued with me it's tough and would be for them guy's.....
> Think anywhere in MI specially upper would be the most challenging hunt for those guy's.
> 
> I've been too Kentucky, Wyoming, West Virginia, Texas,. Used to travel building hotels. The deer don't take off in other states the way they do here when ya stop a vehicle in the Rd at the end of September..
> Michigan deer are and always will be the "smartest" deer. If I'm correct I'm sure we're the only ones who can hunt 3 months straight ? (Maybe wrong)


Ohio’s season is longer than ours overall. They just have shorter gun and muzzleloader seasons.


----------



## snortwheeze

Uncle Boopoo said:


> Ohio’s season is longer than ours overall. They just have shorter gun and muzzleloader seasons.


Yes, they do a good job of splitting it up if I recall though ? I'm saying pressure straight from this date to that date..


----------



## Trap Star

jiggin is livin said:


> After watching an Eberhart interview the other day he mentioned something about Michigan deer being extra cautious, because of the hunting mentality. Saying out of the 30 bucks he has in the books in Michigan, 29 had previous wounds. Then he went on to say that in other states the deer aren't near as cautious because they haven't been "educated" (my words) like in Michigan to associate humans to danger like they do here. He doesn't even run cameras here, but other states they drive right to them on quads and a Jeep.
> 
> It got me thinking, I don't ever want Michigan to be any different. If you're getting nice bucks here, you're already better than the rest of the country. Who cares if it's a "trophy" every time. Where is the challenge in that? If you want a slam dunk, go out of state. I love it here. Everyone has a chance to do what they want. If you want to shoot big, mature bucks, you better do your homework.
> 
> I think that's exactly how it should be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Where can I find this interview? 



spikekilla said:


> For anyone that hasn’t listened to the THP podcast from October 4 it’s probably the best content they have put out yet...


What the hell is a podcast and where can i find it?


----------



## sureshot006

snortwheeze said:


> Guy on Instagram told them come to Kansas for next hunt. He argued with me it's tough and would be for them guy's.....
> Think anywhere in MI specially upper would be the most challenging hunt for those guy's.
> 
> I've been too Kentucky, Wyoming, West Virginia, Texas,. Used to travel building hotels. The deer don't take off in other states the way they do here when ya stop a vehicle in the Rd at the end of September..
> Michigan deer are and always will be the "smartest" deer. If I'm correct I'm sure we're the only ones who can hunt 3 months straight ? (Maybe wrong)


I'm sure everyone thinks their hunting is hardest.


----------



## Bowhunt

Trap Star said:


> Where can I find this interview?
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is a podcast and where can i find it?


Just google The Hunting Public podcast.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

sureshot006 said:


> I'm sure everyone thinks their hunting is hardest.


Having hunted Iowa I can say our deer here are waaayyyy more aware of their surroundings and are waaayyy less tolerant of intrusion.


----------



## sureshot006

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Having hunted Iowa I can say our deer here are waaayyyy more aware of their surroundings and are waaayyy less tolerant of intrusion.


I believe it 100%.


----------



## sureshot006

It was on some tv show so take it for what its worth... they got talking about the "smartest" or hardest to hunt deer in the country and they pointed to Michigan.


----------



## Trap Star

Everything's big in Texas.
Well..everything's hard in Michigan.

It's hard for U of M to hold on to a football.

It's hard for the Lions to do anything that they should do.

And dammit, its hard to kill mature bucks.


----------



## jiggin is livin

It's hard for the Lions to not get BS calls every which way. But it's always been that way. They just finally got the attention of everyone. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

